# Handy Payment: Internet-Abos für Kinder meist verboten



## sascha (9 September 2005)

Diese These vertritt eine Expertin der Verbraucherzentrale Rheinland-Pfalz im Interview mit dem Sender N24:



> Entscheidend sei allerdings, ob der Kunde volljährig ist oder nicht. "Kinder sind erst mit 18 Jahren voll geschäftsfähig", erklärte die Expertin. "Schließen sie als Nichtvolljährige einen Vertrag per Handy, brauchen sie die Zustimmung der Eltern, sofern der Vertrag nicht von dem so genannten Taschengeld-Paragraphen 110 im BGB gedeckt ist." Demnach sind Kinder unter 18 Jahren eingeschränkt geschäftsfähig. Allerdings dürfen die mit Kindern geschlossenen Verträge dann auch nur Kosten nach sich ziehen, die den Umfang von einem üblichen Taschengeld nicht übersteigen. "Das ist beim Handypayment für Abos, die monatlich hunderte Euro kosten, eindeutig nicht der Fall." Hat der Nachwuchs deshalb per Handy und Computer beispielsweise Hausaufgabenhilfe runterladen wollen, sei der Vertrag ungültig und es entstehe keine Zahlungsverpflichtung.



http://www.n24.de/wirtschaft/branchen/index.php/n2005090818072600002


----------



## A John (9 September 2005)

sascha schrieb:
			
		

> Diese These vertritt eine Expertin der Verbraucherzentrale Rheinland-Pfalz im Interview mit dem Sender N24:
> 
> 
> > ..... Hat der Nachwuchs deshalb per Handy und Computer beispielsweise Hausaufgabenhilfe runterladen wollen, sei der Vertrag ungültig und es entstehe keine Zahlungsverpflichtung.
> ...


Wer Recht hat, braucht 3 Dinge:
1.) Eine gut gefüllte Kriegskasse. 
2.) Einen seriösen und fähigen Anwalt.
3.) Ein sehr stabiles Nervenkostüm.
Wem zumindest 1 oder 2 fehlen, kann sich sein Recht auch ans ans Knie nageln.

Das wissen natürlich auch die Kinderabzocker und bauen auf die einschüchternde Wirkung ihrer halbseidenen Anwälte, falls die Geprellten nicht schon vor der Telefongesellschaft einknicken.

Gruß A. John


----------



## Elvira (9 September 2005)

A John schrieb:
			
		

> sascha schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



1.) fehlt den meisten Geprellten.
2.) schon zu finden, nur noch zu wenig geschult in dieser Sache.
3.) Kann Anfangs noch so stabil sein, wird aber systematisch zermürbt!

Gebe Dir völlig Recht, denn nachdem ich nun schon 2 Wochen täglich am PC und Tel. verbringe um für mich Licht in´s Dunkel zu bringen, sitze ich eigendlich immernoch in der Dämmerug und stochere im Nebel. Mein Nervenkostüm habe ich mittlerweile abgelegt und ein Kettenhemd angezogen. :evil:   Klar dass jemand der um 100,- od. 200,- EUR geprellt wurde leicht aufgibt, wenn er merkt, wieviel Arbeit es macht sich zu wehren - da zahlt er doch lieber und hat seine Ruhe - darauf haben es diese "Herrschaften" doch abgesehen! So nach dem Motto: Kleinvieh kann ja auch sehr viel Mist erzeugen!

Gruß
Elvira


----------



## Elvira (9 September 2005)

sascha schrieb:
			
		

> Diese These vertritt eine Expertin der Verbraucherzentrale Rheinland-Pfalz im Interview mit dem Sender N24:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das ist ja alles eigendlich soweit klar, nur dass es bei den meisten Leuten ja so ist wie bei uns - Handy wird vom Minderjährigen genutzt, Vertragspartner des Mobilfunkbetreibers ist aber ein Elternteil. O2 meinte am Tel., dass ja auch mein Mann diesen Service genutzt haben könnte und an dem IQ-Test teilgenommen hat :lol:  :lol:  :lol: 
Nun müßten wir evtl. beweisen, dass das Handy über das dieses Abo geschlossen wurde, ausschließlich von meiner Tochter genutzt wurde und das meine Tochter diese Seite im Internet besucht und  - unwissentlich eines Abo´s für 9,98/Tag - an dem Test teilgenommen hat!  :lupe: 

Gruß
Elvira


----------



## Anonymous (9 September 2005)

Elvira schrieb:
			
		

> Nun müßten wir evtl. beweisen, dass das Handy über das dieses Abo geschlossen wurde, ausschließlich von meiner Tochter genutzt wurde und das meine Tochter diese Seite im Internet besucht und  - unwissentlich eines Abo´s für 9,98/Tag - an dem Test teilgenommen hat!  :lupe:
> 
> Gruß
> Elvira


Da wird ein Vertrag per Handy abgeschlossen und der Anbieter kann nicht einmal belegen mit wem er den Vertrag abgeschlossen hat?
Ich habe wirklich keine Ahnung wie viele Minderjährige ein Handy besitzen, die Anzahl derer dürfte aber wohl ausreichend sein dass der Anbieter nicht automatisch davon ausgehen darf, dass sein Vertragspartner voll geschäftsfähig ist.


----------



## dvill (9 September 2005)

Ich glaube kaum, dass hier die Eltern angesprochen werden.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## dvill (9 September 2005)

Hier sind Auszüge einschlägiger Seiten. Das richtet sich wohl auch nicht an die Eltern oder Lehrer.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## drboe (9 September 2005)

A John schrieb:
			
		

> Wer Recht hat, braucht 3 Dinge:
> 1.) Eine gut gefüllte Kriegskasse.
> 2.) Einen seriösen und fähigen Anwalt.
> 3.) Ein sehr stabiles Nervenkostüm.
> ...


Es ist unnötig, hier den Popanz aufzubauen, nur ein Superanwalt an der Seite eines stinkreichen Betroffenen hätte Chancen gegen die Abzock-Mafia zu punkten. Da im Fall von Kindern jeder Vertrag ohne Zustimmung der Eltern eindeutig schwebend unwirksam ist, geht der Anbieter vor Gericht sicher den Bach 'runter. Und im Gegensatz zu den meisten Betroffenen, die nicht genau wissen was sie machen können/sollen, weis der Anbieter, das  er einer schlechten Sache gutes Geld hinterherwirft, wenn die Eltern klagen. Das Prinzip des Geschäftes ist abkassieren, nicht Gerichtskosten produzieren. Und die Publicity, die verlorene Prozesse der Branche bringen, ist für die Abzocker auch nicht eben prickelnd. Es genügt folglich ein Vorstadt-Anwalt, der wie jeder andere Anwalt auch über die fehlende Wirksamkeit von Verträgen mit Minderjährigen informiert ist. Mehr braucht es dazu nicht. Spätestens wenn die Klageschrift vorliegt, knickt die Gegenseite im Fall von Minderjährigen ein.

M. Boettcher


----------



## A John (9 September 2005)

drboe schrieb:
			
		

> Es genügt folglich ein Vorstadt-Anwalt, der wie jeder andere Anwalt auch über die fehlende Wirksamkeit von Verträgen mit Minderjährigen informiert ist. Mehr braucht es dazu nicht. Spätestens wenn die Klageschrift vorliegt, knickt die Gegenseite im Fall von Minderjährigen ein.


Üblicherweise ist der Dienstanbieter der Kläger, weil der ja ans Geld seiner Opfer will.
IMO wiederholt sich hier der quälend lange Lernprozess, der auch beim Dialer stattgefunden hat. Längst nicht jeder Richter ist in der Lage, Parallelen vom Dialer zum Handypayment zu ziehen. 
_[Pauschalierungen entfernt. (bh)]_

Gruß A. John


----------



## KatzenHai (9 September 2005)

Ein Feld-, Wald- und Wiesenanwalt, der die Grundzüge der Geschäftsfähigkeit aus dem AT des BGB nicht drauf hat, braucht keinen Superstaranwalt auf der Gegenseite.
Der braucht ne gute Haftpflichtversicherung.

In DIESEM Thread ist keine Frage enthalten, die höhere Kenntnisse im IT-Recht bedürfte.


----------



## Anonymous (9 September 2005)

................. Kinder dürfen kein Handy besitzen ........... gibt man Kindern eines ist es genauso wie als würde man seine Visakarte offen rumliegen lassen.


----------



## Captain Picard (9 September 2005)

NurMalSo schrieb:
			
		

> ................. Kinder dürfen kein Handy besitzen ........... gibt man Kindern eines ist es genauso wie als würde man seine Visakarte offen rumliegen lassen.


Gequirlter anonymer Quark mit Sauce, diesen Unfug braucht man  nicht mehr zu kommentieren.
Er spricht für sich selbst. 

cp


----------



## Teleton (9 September 2005)

NurMalSo schrieb:
			
		

> ................. Kinder dürfen kein Handy besitzen ........... gibt man Kindern eines ist es genauso wie als würde man seine Visakarte offen rumliegen lassen.


Und? Was soll dann passieren mit der Visakarte? Im Kreditkartenbereich gilt das Belegsystem. Ohne einen von mir unterzeichneten Beleg können die keine Kohle von mir verlangen.
Was soll beim Handy anders sein? Nur weil mit meinem Handy irgendwo was bestellt wird bin ich noch lange nicht Vertragspartner. Die Telefongebühren sind futsch, aber nicht jeder Seppel deutschlandweit darf glauben, dass der der mein Handy hat, beliebige Sachen kaufen darf.


----------



## Anonymous (10 September 2005)

> Ohne einen von mir unterzeichneten Beleg können die keine Kohle von mir verlangen.



So ein Quatsch, Visa Kreditkartennummer und Sicherheitscode reichen aus um zu zahlen zu können.


----------



## Anonymous (10 September 2005)

> Sicherheitscode


der sich auf der Rückseite befindet


----------



## drboe (10 September 2005)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> > Ohne einen von mir unterzeichneten Beleg können die keine Kohle von mir verlangen.
> 
> 
> 
> So ein Quatsch, Visa Kreditkartennummer und Sicherheitscode reichen aus um zu zahlen zu können.


Du hast keine Ahnung! Das reicht gerade einmal aus eine Kontobelastung (Abbuchung) zu veranlassen. Übrigens geht das schon ohne "Sicherheitscode". Nach Einspruch des Karteninhabers ist das aber - Zack! - zurück abgewickelt und em Konto wieder gutgeschrieben Der Rest ist dann Aufgabe der Ermittlungsbehörden.

M. Boettcher


----------



## drboe (10 September 2005)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Bedingungen bei Handyverträgen etc.
> 
> ....... Jeder, der mindestens 18 Jahre alt ist, einen Wohnsitz in Deutschland hat und ein Konto bei irgendeiner deutschen Bank besitzt ....


Von welchem Konto faselst Du bei Prepaid Telefonen, die bei Kinder dominieren? Da findet sich keine entsprechende Regelung.

M. Boettcher


----------



## Anonymous (10 September 2005)

Auch für ein Prepaid Handy gilt 18 Jahre muss der Käufer alt sein .....


----------



## Anonymous (10 September 2005)

Kein Telekomunikationsgeschäft verkauft an Minderjährige Handys ....


----------



## haudraufundschluss (10 September 2005)

Äh. Das ist ein Forum und kein SMS-Chat...


----------



## Anonymous (10 September 2005)

und hier werden hübsch die Beiträge , die die Wahrheit beiinhalten gelöscht hier gilt nur die Wahrheit der Mods ......


----------



## haudraufundschluss (10 September 2005)

Trotzdem erkenne ich nicht, worauf Du hinaus willst.


----------



## haudraufundschluss (10 September 2005)

Kannst Du es am Stück erklären?


----------



## Anonymous (10 September 2005)

Lieber Haudraufundschluss

wenn Beträge hier gelöscht werden, kann man den Zusammenhang nicht verstehen.


----------



## Anonymous (10 September 2005)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Kein Telekomunikationsgeschäft verkauft an Minderjährige Handys ....



Warum wohl?


----------



## haudraufundschluss (10 September 2005)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Lieber Haudraufundschluss
> 
> wenn Beträge hier gelöscht werden, kann man den Zusammenhang nicht verstehen.


Zunächst wird hier nichts gelöscht. Es steht Dir frei, Dich am Stück zu erklären und eine schlüssige Argumentation einzubringen. Wenn Du der Diskussion hier nicht folgen kannst, dann beteilige Dich einfach nicht.


----------



## Rex Cramer (10 September 2005)

Dumme Sache das. Da hat doch jemand eine juristisch fundierte Meinung in ein passendes Gewand gekleidet, für den anonymen Gast extra aufbereitet und dann versteht er´s immer noch nicht:



			
				Teleton schrieb:
			
		

> Was soll beim Handy anders sein? Nur weil mit meinem Handy irgendwo was bestellt wird bin ich noch lange nicht Vertragspartner. Die Telefongebühren sind futsch, aber nicht jeder Seppel deutschlandweit darf glauben, dass der der mein Handy hat, beliebige Sachen kaufen darf.



Bei Handypayment geht es nicht um eine Mobilfunkleistung.


----------



## Anonymous (10 September 2005)

Lieber Haudraufundschluss

sehr wohl wurden hier innerhalb der letzten Stunde sehr viele Beiträge gelöscht, nicht nur meine , sondern auch z.B. die von Capitan Picard (ich denke mal da war er diese Person die hier munter die Löschtaste drückt) .... 


Meine Meinung:
Es ist eine Tatsache das Handys (ob mit und auch ohne Vertrag) NICHT an Minderjährige abgeben werden dürfen.

Eltern haben natürlich die Möglichkeit ihren Kindern ein Handy anzuvertrauen, müssen allerdings darauf achten, das ihr Kind vernünftig damit umgeht und auch auf die Risiken muss es hingewiesen werden, wie zum Beispiel: Schicke keine SMS bei Klingeltönen und Handylogos , Chats etc. im Fernsehen, trage Deine Handynummer nirgends ein usw. 
Aber die "Du darfst nicht" Funktion kann auch das Gegenteil hervorrufen, denn Mama und Papa können nicht alles kontrollieren. 
Selbst im WAP ist man vor Abos nicht mehr sicher, bei meinem Anbieter ist es bei der Klingeltonbestellung so, das man die Wahl hat zwischen dem Ton einzeln oder einem supergünstigen Sparabo .... vorgegeben ist das Sparabo und einen weiter runter das gibt es den Ton einzelnd ohne Abo, bestellt man aber schnell, sitzt man ebenfalls in einem Abo, das man einfach überlesen hat.

Zusätzlich gibt es einige Handymodelle die mehrere Zusatzfunktionen inne haben, unser Sohn hat mit 8 Jahren schon ein Handy, da der Unterricht in der Schule öfterns mal ausfällt oder wenn er uns mal erreichen muss, weil er eine Erlaubnis für etwas braucht. Jedesfalls hat dieses Handy folgende Funktionen, es wurden eingehende SMS gesperrt, die nicht von einer vorher eingegebenen Liste kommen. Also bekommt er nur SMS von uns oder auch von Oma oder von einem Freund. Er kann nur eingespeiste Nummern anrufen (10 Stück an der Zahl) Premium SMS Nummern und Mehrwertnummern sind generell gesperrt.
Wir haben es probiert und haben in ein sog. Handypayformular die Nummer eingegeben ..... es kam nichts an, von keinem der bekannten Abrechner und auch von mehreren anderen Anbietern (es gibt tatsächlich mehr wie die 2 bekannten) Diese Sperren können nur mit einem Pincode, der natürlich bei uns unter Verschluss steht, aufgehoben werden.


Ich muss natürlich einem zustimmen, wenn sich keine Leistung hinter einem Angebot befindet ist KEINE Bezahlmöglichkeit gerechtfertigt. Da sind die Abrechner gefragt, die ihre "Schäfchen" kontrollieren müssen und nicht jeden Sch... freischalten. Diese reden sich nur damit raus , das schließlich der Betreiber selber dafür verantwortentlich ist .... das ist falsch schließlich sind es die Abrechner die alles möglich machen.


----------



## drboe (10 September 2005)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Auch für ein Prepaid Handy gilt 18 Jahre muss der Käufer alt sein .....





> Die CallYa-Karte
> CallYa ist für Sie die richtige Alternative zum normalen Vertrag, wenn Sie möglichst unverbindlich in die Mobilfunk-Welt einsteigen wollen! Ähnlich wie bei einer Telefonkarte bezahlen Sie erst ein Guthaben, das Sie anschließend abtelefonieren können.
> # 10,00 EUR Startguthaben
> # Ohne Unterschrift!
> ...


Der Preis der Karte dürfte mit 19,95 EUR im Rahmen des Taschengeldparagraphen liegen. Damit wird der Kaufvertrag wohl gültig sein, weil nicht zwingend Folgekosten entstehen. Vielmehr dürfte jede Aufbuchung als separater Vertrag betrachtet werden können, die jeweils durch das Gesetz gedeckt ist. In den AGB der Vodafone findet sich übrigens kein Hinweis, dass ein Kunde 18 und älter sein muss.

M. Boettcher


----------



## Anonymous (10 September 2005)

Michael es bekommt keiner ein Handy unter 18 Jahren, das liegt da nicht an dem Kaufpreis. Schicke mal einen Minderjährigen in ein Handygeschäft er wird keines bekommen. 
Auch online nicht, die Vorlage eines Personalausweises ist Pflicht, der beweist das man volljährig.


----------



## dvill (10 September 2005)

Mal ein Praxisbeispiel.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## BenTigger (10 September 2005)

Falsch, meine Tochter (17) hat in einem offiziellen Mobilfunkladen ein Handy bekommen, also nicht irgendwo privat unter der Hand.


----------



## Telekomunikacja (10 September 2005)

@ Ben

Jetzt kommt sicherlich gleich *dieses "Argument"*... :roll:


----------



## Anonymous (10 September 2005)

> Ich muss natürlich einem zustimmen, wenn sich keine Leistung hinter einem Angebot befindet ist KEINE Bezahlmöglichkeit gerechtfertigt. Da sind die Abrechner gefragt, die ihre "Schäfchen" kontrollieren müssen und nicht jeden Sch... freischalten. Diese reden sich nur damit raus , das schließlich der Betreiber selber dafür verantwortentlich ist .... das ist falsch schließlich sind es die Abrechner die alles möglich machen.




Die Bezahlung per Handy ist eine gute Sache, allerdings sollten bestimmte Angebote eben nicht von den Abrechnern freigeschaltet werden.

Aber wer will so eine Qualitätsbeurteilung durchführen ? Vieleicht eine gesonderte Firma (nicht der Abrechner selber) so eine Art Testgruppe, die Content jeder Art testet und bewertet.


----------



## dvill (10 September 2005)

Man kann auch hier nachlesen.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Captain Picard (10 September 2005)

Über Aboabzocke steht da leider nichts, auch nicht, dass die ganze schöne Idee der Kostenkontrolle per Prepaid 
damit den Bach runtergeht 

cp


----------



## dvill (10 September 2005)

Dort steht aber, dass ein Vertrag sich ändert, wenn der Vertragspartner volljährig wird. Dann war es vorher offensichtlich nicht.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Wembley (10 September 2005)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Die Bezahlung per Handy ist eine gute Sache, allerdings sollten bestimmte Angebote eben nicht von den Abrechnern freigeschaltet werden.
> 
> Aber wer will so eine Qualitätsbeurteilung durchführen ? Vieleicht eine gesonderte Firma (nicht der Abrechner selber) so eine Art Testgruppe, die Content jeder Art testet und bewertet.



Die Sache wäre eigentlich ganz einfach. Klarer Hinweis, dass es sich um ein kostenpflichtiges Angebot handelt. Der Preis oder die Information, dass ein Abo fällig wird, stehen deutlich gleich neben dem Eingabefeld für die Handynummer bzw. den diversen Codes. 

Nur wer gestaltet diese Fenster? MP und GN.
Wer könnte im Nu eine Änderung bewirken? Wapme bzw. Midray.
Die Umgestaltung wäre eine Sache von ein paar Minuten.

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## dvill (10 September 2005)

Wembley schrieb:
			
		

> Klarer Hinweis, dass es sich um ein kostenpflichtiges Angebot handelt.


Die Regulierung für Modemdialer macht nichts anderes, als genau dies ebenso klar zu definieren. Modemdialer sind nicht verboten, sondern einfach nur mit großer Klarheit für Verbraucher ausgestattet.

Wenn die Handydialer nun die gleiche Preisklarheit des Modemdialers erreichen sollen, wo bleibt da das Geschäft für einschlägige Angebote?

Dietmar Vill


----------



## drboe (10 September 2005)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Auch online nicht, die Vorlage eines Personalausweises ist Pflicht, der beweist das man volljährig.


1. Man bekommt sehr wohl online ein Handy ohne Personalausweis; im Vodafone Shop. Bei der Aushändigung durch den Lieferanten wird ggf. die Identität geprüft (Ausweis), nicht das Alter. Familienangehörige erhalten das Päckchen problemlos. Ist erprobt.
2. Ein Personalausweis beweist nicht, dass man volljährig ist:



			
				PersAuswG schrieb:
			
		

> *§ 1 Ausweispflicht*
> (1) Deutsche im Sinne des Artikels 116 Abs. 1 des Grundgesetzes, die das *16. Lebensjahr* vollendet haben und nach den Vorschriften der Landesmeldegesetze der allgemeinen Meldepflicht unterliegen, sind verpflichtet, einen Personalausweis zu besitzen und ihn auf Verlangen einer zur Prüfung der Personalien ermächtigten Behörde vorzulegen; dies gilt nicht für Personen, die einen gültigen Paß besitzen und sich durch diesen ausweisen können. Der Ausweispflicht kann auch durch Vorlage eines vorläufigen Personalausweises genügt werden.


Meine Kinder sind nicht volljährig. Sie besitzen aber u. a. wegen der Teilnahme an einem Schüleraustausch jeweils einen internationalen Reisepass der Bundesrepublik Deutschland (kein Kinderpass, sondern das rote Exemplar der EU), eine Kopie der Meldebescheinigung und, soweit sie über 16 Jahre sind, auch einen Personalausweis.

M. Boettcher


----------



## Anonymous (10 September 2005)

Ach herje so genau ...... auf dem Personalausweis ist also das Geburtsdatum wohl nicht vermerkt ? zusätzlich hilft die darauf angegebene Identifiaktionsnummer 



> Man bekommt sehr wohl online ein Handy ohne Personalausweis; im Vodafone Shop. Bei der Aushändigung durch den Lieferanten wird ggf. die Identität geprüft (Ausweis), nicht das Alter. Familienangehörige erhalten das Päckchen problemlos. Ist erprobt


komisch im kompletten Bekanntenkreis ging das nur per Postident, also unter Vorlage gültiger Ausweispapiere.

Ich denke nicht das die Fenster unbedingt die Probleme hervorrufen, denn der Preis ist nicht zu übersehen, auch weiß jeder was ein Abo ist.
Es liegt an den INHALTEN, die angeboten werden die sind das Problem. Abrechner wie MP und GN und andere müssten den Inhalt vorher überprüfen, bzw. testen lassen. Da ist das Problem, das Fenster weniger.


Viele Jugendliche/Kinder vertrauen ihren Eltern nicht, wenn sie in einem Abo stecken, sondern denken wahrscheinlich an den Ärger den sie bekommen werden. So war es beim Dialer ebenfalls, da wurden von 15 / 16 Jährigen sogar behauptet "Ich war niemals im Internet gewesen" oder "Das ist ein Autodialer gewesen, 3 mal OK habe ich niemals eingegeben" (und das bei Dialern die wirklich die dreimalige OK Eingabe vorraussetzen.) ............. die Eltern reagieren erstatten eine Anzeigen wegen Betruges etc. dabei passiert dann das was mit dem sie dann nicht rechnen ... das Kind/der Jugendliche hat gelogen um sich selber zu schützen, die Kripo deckt es auf.

Dadurch das diese abwarten und lieber darauf hoffen, das es keiner bemerkt summen sich diese Beträge so auf. 

Das Fenster ist in Ordnung, allerdings sind verschiedene Angebote dieses nicht. Deshalb müssten die Abrechner reagieren und diese Angebote (wie bereits geschehen) sperren oder eben gar nicht zulassen


----------



## Aka-Aka (10 September 2005)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> So war es beim Dialer ebenfalls, da wurden von 15 / 16 Jährigen sogar behauptet "Ich war niemals im Internet gewesen" oder "Das ist ein Autodialer gewesen, 3 mal OK habe ich niemals eingegeben" (und das bei Dialern die wirklich die dreimalige OK Eingabe vorraussetzen.) ............. die Eltern reagieren erstatten eine Anzeigen wegen Betruges etc. dabei passiert dann das was mit dem sie dann nicht rechnen ... das Kind/der Jugendliche hat gelogen um sich selber zu schützen, die Kripo deckt es auf.


So war es beim Dialer ebenfalls, da wurde von Anbietern sogar behauptet "Der Dialer entspricht den Regulierungsanforderungen" oder "Man muss drei Mal ok eingeben" (und das bei Dialern, die selbst das "ok" eingegeben haben)................. die Telekom reagierte, bestand auf den Zahlungen... dabei passierte dann das was mit dem sie dann nicht rechnen.... der Dialeranbieter hat gelogen, um mehr Profit zu machen, das CB-Forum deckt es auf



P.S.: hast du Belege für Deine Aussage? Ich habe nur welche für meine... (mit Ausnahme der Sache mit der Telekom... Denn die Deregistrierung erfolgte schneller, als die Inkassoschergen eine Mahnung verfassen konnten...)


----------



## Wembley (10 September 2005)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Ich denke nicht das die Fenster unbedingt die Probleme hervorrufen, denn der Preis ist nicht zu übersehen, auch weiß jeder was ein Abo ist.
> Es liegt an den INHALTEN, die angeboten werden die sind das Problem. Abrechner wie MP und GN und andere müssten den Inhalt vorher überprüfen, bzw. testen lassen. Da ist das Problem, das Fenster weniger.



Warum weigern sich dann die Anbieter beharrlich, die Preisangaben deutlicher zu machen? Wenn es eh schon egal ist, sofern man deiner Argumentation folgt. Den Kritikern würde man damit nämlich sehr viel Wind aus den Segeln nehmen und Ausreden gäbe es dann keine mehr.

Aber nein. Das passiert nur, wenn man es tun muss. So wie jetzt beim Dialer in D. Dass der Dialer aber nicht mehr so gefragt ist, ist wohl kein Zufall.

Dass bei manchen Projekten auch der mangelhafte Inhalt ein weiteres Problem darstellt, wird hier niemand bestreiten.

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## dvill (10 September 2005)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Ich denke nicht das die Fenster unbedingt die Probleme hervorrufen, denn der Preis ist nicht zu übersehen, auch weiß jeder was ein Abo ist.


Die Erfahrungen der zuständigen Behörde mit Verbraucherbeschwerden sind anders.

Anhörung zum Zustimmungsfenster vor Verbindungsherstellung bei Dialern der damaligen RegTP:


> Die Auswertung der Verbraucherbeschwerden zu Dialern hat ergeben, dass ungefähr ein Drittel der Beschwerden darauf zurückzuführen sind, dass dem Nutzer des jeweiligen Dialer die auf ihn zukommenden Kosten nicht bewusst waren, da der Preis pro Minute bzw. Inanspruchnahme nicht deutlich genug dargestellt wird.


Das heutige Handydialer-Fenster ist so kryptisch wie bei den damaligen Modemdialern. Die im Fußbereich angeordneten Angaben mit kleiner Schrift und schlechtem Kontrast werden nicht gesehen.

Der aktuelle Trick mit der "Rufnummernüberprüfung" ohne Preisinformation in einer Folge fast identische Fenster entspricht dem Effekt, der von der Behörde als "Tunneleffekt" erkannt wurde und den sie für Modemdialer explizit verboten hat.

Die Vorgaben der Bundesnetzagentur beziehen sich auf Vertragsschlüsse für Dienstleistungen, die per Telefonrechnung mitabgerechnet werden.

Aus der damaligen Sicht wurde der Technik-Bezug auf Wählverbindungen nicht als Einschränkung gesehen (siehe Signatur). Hier ist eine Technik-neutrale Neufassung dringend erforderlich.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Anonymous (10 September 2005)

Link zur Schuldnerberatung:
 Minderjährige - ein neuer Markt für Abzocker


----------



## shortpay (10 September 2005)

> Der aktuelle Trick mit der "Rufnummernüberprüfung" ohne Preisinformation in einer Folge fast identische Fenster entspricht dem Effekt, der von der Behörde als "Tunneleffekt" erkannt wurde und den sie für Modemdialer explizit verboten hat.


Gerne auch nochmal für die Fraktion der Doktoren:

Es geht hier nicht um einen Tunneleffekt, sondern um die Erfüllung der individuellen Auflagen der Netzbetreiber - verbunden mit dem dafür anzugebenen Preis des Produktes.

Im Ruhr Park in Bochum gibt es auch in den diversen Schuhgeschäften Schuhe in unterschiedlichen Größen. 

Und wenn der Verkäufer die jeweilige Größe kennt, dann kann er auch den Preis angeben.


> Die im Fußbereich angeordneten Angaben mit kleiner Schrift und schlechtem Kontrast werden nicht gesehen.


Von welchem aktuell am Markt befindlichen Angebot sprechen Sie ?
Kann man dazu einen aktuellen Link finden ?


----------



## Anonymous (10 September 2005)

drboe schrieb:
			
		

> Anonymous schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Zu 1.
Du kannst auch mir 12j im Supermarkt eine Flasche Schnaps kaufen dass heißt aber noch nicht das es erlaubt ist

zu 2.
Doch beweist er wenn man Lessen kann.
Wenn man das Geburtsdatum findet kann er sogar Beweisen das man nicht 18 ist.
Sogar das genaue Geburtsdatum läst sich feststellen.
Erstaunlich was so ein Personalausweis alles kann (Wenn man bereit ist diese Informationen auch wahrzunehmen)


----------



## haudraufundschluss (10 September 2005)

shortpay schrieb:
			
		

> Von welchem aktuell am Markt befindlichen Angebot sprechen Sie ?
> Kann man dazu einen aktuellen Link finden ?


Die sind sehr darum bemüht, gefunden zu werden. Gehört zum Geschäft dazu. Aber bitte nicht hier posten, weil es gegen die NUB verstößt.

Wie unterscheiden sich denn die Preise von Provider zu Provider? Würde mich einfach mal interessieren.


----------



## shortpay (10 September 2005)

> Wie unterscheiden sich denn die Preise von Provider zu Provider? Würde mich einfach mal interessieren.



Die Preise macht ja nicht der Payment Anbieter, sondern der Inhalteanbieter der seine Inhalte abrechnen lässt.
Die Höhe (Preis) des jeweiligen Angebotes liegt im Ermessen des Inhalteanbieters.

So verkauft zum Bsp. die Zeitschrift Spiegel ihre Artikel für 0,99 Cent.

Wenn man jeden Artikel der Zeitschrift Spiegel einzelnd kaufen würde, so müsste man bis zu 500 Euro pro Ausgabe bezahlen.

Aber da gibt es ja auch FLAT Angebote die für 4,99 oder 9,98 Euro alle Artikel 24 Stunden lesbar machen.

Der Inhalteanbieter kann somit je nach Provider verschiedene Pakete zusammenstellen.


----------



## Captain Picard (10 September 2005)

shortpay schrieb:
			
		

> Die Höhe (Preis) des jeweiligen Angebotes liegt im Ermessen des Inhalteanbieters.
> 
> So verkauft zum Bsp. die Zeitschrift Spiegel ihre Artikel für 0,99 Cent.
> 
> Wenn man jeden Artikel der Zeitschrift Spiegel einzelnd kaufen würde, so müsste man bis zu 500 Euro pro Ausgabe bezahlen


1. der User weiß genau vorher, welchen Artikel er downloaden möchte.
jedem Download  steht eine Kurzbeschreibung des Inhaltes voran. 
2. kein User kommt auf die abenteuerliche Idee den gesamten Inhalt downzuloaden
3. Aktuelle Artikel sind grundsätzlich kostenlos, erst wenn ein Artikel nach einer   gewissen
 Zeit im Archiv  steht oder spezielle Dossiers sind kostenpflichtig 

Die krampfhaften Rechtfertigungsversuche und Vergleiche mit seriösen Publikationen und
 deren Abrechnungsmechanismen   erinnerern in verräterischer Weise    an die Supermarktvergleiche
 aus der dunklen Dialerzeit 

cp


----------



## dvill (10 September 2005)

shortpay schrieb:
			
		

> Es geht hier nicht um einen Tunneleffekt, sondern um die Erfüllung der individuellen Auflagen der Netzbetreiber


Nun wird es lächerlich.

Die Netzbetreiber werden wohl nicht die Nutzung des Tunneleffektes zur Auflage machen. Absurd.

Der Tunneleffekt ist durch die damalige RegTP eindeutig festgestellt worden und bei ehemaligen Dialeranbietern bestens bekannt. Es wird kein Zufall sein, wenn er jetzt wieder auftaucht.

Die unterschiedlichen Auflagen der Netzbetreiber resultieren aus unterschiedlichen Toleranzgrenzen für fragwürdige Abrechnungsmethoden. Dann muss man eben schreiben, dass T-Mobile-Kunden nur einmal für 9,99 Euro abkassiert werden können und der Rest täglich mit diesem Betrag im Abo. Die Kunden werden ihren Mobilfunker wohl kennen.

Jedenfalls ist die "Gültigkeitsprüfung der Handynummer" eine Dreistigkeit. Jede Handynummer ist und bleibt gültig.

Sie sind halt nur für fragwürdige Geschäfte unterschiedlich geeignet, aus Anbietersicht.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Captain Picard (10 September 2005)

Nachtrag zu dem unsäglichen/peinlichen  Versuch sich mit "Der Spiegel" zu vergleichen


> DER SPIEGEL als E-Paper
> 
> Lesen Sie den kompletten SPIEGEL im Internet, Seite für Seite, genauso wie das gedruckte Heft. Testen Sie das neue E-Paper mit dem Schnupper-Abo für drei Wochen - ganz umsonst. Das SPIEGEL-E-Paper gibt es jeden Sonntag ab 0 Uhr. mehr...


hab noch nie was kostenloses (außer den "kostenlosen" Downloadtools...),  
 weder bei  der Dialerei noch bei Handypay, gesehen 
Da wird erst zur Kasse gebeten und dann (vielleicht...) was dafür geliefert 

cp


----------



## sascha (11 September 2005)

Ich hätte eine Bombenidee für die Branche: Ihr könntet auf einen Schlag alle Unterstellungen Eurer bösen "Feinde" und der ewigen Miesmacher ad adsurdum führen: mit dem großen

*"Handy Payment Schnupper-Tag"*

Die Aktion läuft so ab:

Ihr öffnet alle für genau einen Tag (oder meinetwegen für sechs/zwölf Stunden) Eure kostenpflichtigen Memberbereiche. Sprich: Der Zugang ist für alle kostenlos zum Reinschnuppern. Dabei kann sich jeder von der herausragenden Qualität Eurer Angebote überzeugen - und danach niemand mehr behaupten, dass Ihr für viel Geld nur miesen Schrott vermarkten wollt. 

Der Erfolg wäre verblüffend:

- Die ewigen Miesmacher sind still für alle Zeiten. Denn nach dieser Aktion müssen sie zugeben: Eure Angebote sind zweifellos 300 Euro (600 Mark) im Monat wert.

- Alle Kunden buchen fortan wie wild Abos, weil sie so fasziniert von den Contents sind und mehr haben wollen.

- Niemand kann mehr behaupten, Kunden kauften über Dialer/Handy Payment die "Katze im Sack".

Natürlich wird die Aktion flankiert von einer Werbeaktion: Der Schnuppertag wird per Pressemitteilung und Newsletter zwei Wochen zuvor angekündigt. 

Weil hier in diesem Thread so oft der Spiegel zitiert wurde: In den kann auch jeder am Kiosk reinblättern. Zeitungen verteilen Probe-Abos. Und die aktuellen Artikel gibts überall gratis im Web und werden erst nach einer gewissen Frist kostenpflichtig. Daher die Idee.

Ich denke mal, Inhalte, die zehn Euro am Tag wert sind (bzw. sogar ein Abonnement über mehrere Tage), sind in sechs oder zwölf Stunden garnicht umfassend zu erforschen. Aber einen ersten Eindruck könnte  man sich vielleicht doch verschaffen.

Gute Idee, oder?


----------



## DAY.DE (11 September 2005)

So was ähnliches mit dem "Schnuppern" hat es ja schon vor langer Zeit mit dem Dialer gegeben nur hat sich das scheinbar nicht durchgesetzt und/oder wurde das von den neuen damaligen Gesetzen unterbunden.

Beim Kiosk kann man zwar auch kostenlos reinblättern, aber wenn man dann eine Stunde beim Kiosk eine Zeitung liest ohne sie zu kaufen, dann wird der Inhaber auch was sagen....

So viel ich mich erinnern kann, konnte man eine Minute kostenlos den Content besuchen und nach 60 Sekunden wurde der Dialer erst "aktiv".

So was in der Art könnte ich mir auch beim HP vorstellen. In einer Minute sieht der User was ihn erwartet und muss NICHTS bezahlen. Er kann sich ein wenig umsehen und wenn ihm das Angebot nicht gefällt, dann kann er aussteigen. Der Projektbetreiber braucht auch nicht um seine Umsätze fürchten denn in einer Minute kann man auch z.B. nicht ein Referat suchen und ausdrucken/downloaden.

Wegen der Problematik beim 1.Fenster bei HP: Derzeit ist der Preis nicht drauf da man zunächst einmal prüfen muss welchen Handyprovider der User benutzt und dann wird erst der Tarif angezeigt. Man könnte aber z.B. auch anstatt "Rufnummernüberprüfung" den Text "ab 4,99 EUR/Tag" hinschreiben, somit ist alles offen ob es sich nun um ein ABO oder Tageszugang, den 4,99 EUR/Tag Tarif bei ePlus oder 9,98 EUR/Tag bei den anderen Providern handelt.

DAY


----------



## Reducal (11 September 2005)

DAY.DE schrieb:
			
		

> Wegen der Problematik beim 1.Fenster bei HP: Derzeit ist der Preis nicht drauf da man zunächst einmal prüfen muss welchen Handyprovider der User benutzt und dann wird erst der Tarif angezeigt. Man könnte aber z.B. auch anstatt "Rufnummernüberprüfung" den Text "ab 4,99 EUR/Tag" hinschreiben, somit ist alles offen ob es sich nun um ein ABO oder Tageszugang, den 4,99 EUR/Tag Tarif bei ePlus oder 9,98 EUR/Tag bei den anderen Providern handelt.


Stellt sich mir die Frage, warum dieser Preisunterschied für ein und den selben Inhalt sein muss. Demnach werden E-Plus-Nutzer bevorzugt, bekommen den Content für die Hälfte oder bekommen die anderen den zum doppelten Preis?


----------



## DAY.DE (11 September 2005)

Das wird wohl nur GN/MP bzw. deren Unterlieferanten Midray und/oder Wapme beantworten können. Ich nehme aber an, daß die generell ein oberstes Limit haben.

DAY


----------



## Rex Cramer (11 September 2005)

DAY.DE schrieb:
			
		

> Das wird wohl nur GN/MP bzw. deren Unterlieferanten Midray und/oder Wapme beantworten können. Ich nehme aber an, daß die generell ein oberstes Limit haben.


Was bedeutet, dass die Abos in der Regel am obersten Limit verkauft werden. Identische Leistung also zu unterschiedlichen Preisen.Wirklich nett.

Könnte hier das Argument der mündigen Bürger ziehen? So viele Provider gibt es ja nicht und da könnte man vorher schon eine Preisliste anzeigen. Auf der Homepage. Im Fenster des Paymentfensters.

Einfach mal so ohne den Preis verbergen zu müssen.


----------



## haudraufundschluss (11 September 2005)

DAY.DE schrieb:
			
		

> So viel ich mich erinnern kann, konnte man eine Minute kostenlos den Content besuchen und nach 60 Sekunden wurde der Dialer erst "aktiv".


Ich habe davon gehört, kann mich aber nicht entsinnen, dass das konsequent praktiziert worden ist. Man schaue sich hier im Forum einfach die Sachverhalte an, bei denen es in kürzesten Abständen zu mehrfachen Sekundeneinwahlen kam.


----------



## Captain Picard (11 September 2005)

haudraufundschluss schrieb:
			
		

> DAY.DE schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


es ist noch einfacher, um es als Werbemittel zu verwenden, hätte man logischerweise 
daraufhinweisen müssen, dass nach 60 Sekunden die Kostenpflicht beginnt. Dies genau wurde aber bekanntermaßen 
mit allen "künstlerischen" Mitteln zu verschleiern versucht, bis die Spielverderberin Netzagentur  ehemals 
RegTP mit der Traueranzeige das ganze "kostenlos" Konzept verdorben  hat.   Die Contentanbieter
konnten bisher  nichts mit Preistransparenz  anfangen , daher  ist kaum anzunehmen, dass sie ausgerechnet
 hier eine andere  Gangart einschlagen und sich ohne Zwang  vom Saulus zum Paulus bekehren lassen. 

cop


----------



## Reducal (11 September 2005)

haudraufundschluss schrieb:
			
		

> DAY.DE schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das mit den Sekundeneinwahlen war i. d. R. technisch bedingt, mit Schnuppern hatte dass eher nichts zu tun - aber den Inhalteanbietern war das eh stets schnuppe.

Das Konzept mit den 59 Freisekunden ging aber mMn auch für die Inhalteanbieter auf. Man kann unterstellen, dass Nutzer tatsächlich mal geschuppert haben, später jedoch ab der ersten Sekunde beim selben Inhalt zur Kasse gebetn wurden - ohne Vorwarnung, es war lediglich die Tarifierung über die 09009er Nummer umgestellt.


----------



## Telekomunikacja (11 September 2005)

*Reinschnuppern*



			
				sascha schrieb:
			
		

> Ihr öffnet alle für genau einen Tag (oder meinetwegen für sechs/zwölf Stunden) Eure kostenpflichtigen Memberbereiche. Sprich: Der Zugang ist für alle kostenlos zum Reinschnuppern. Dabei kann sich jeder von der herausragenden Qualität Eurer Angebote überzeugen - und danach niemand mehr behaupten, dass Ihr für viel Geld nur miesen Schrott vermarkten wollt.


Au ja, das wäre fein. :thumb: 
Hoffentlich hält der "Content" :spitz: dann auch ein wenig länger, als bei beispielsweise *diesem Angebot*, das ja einmal *SO* angefangen hatte.



			
				DAY.DE schrieb:
			
		

> Er kann sich ein wenig umsehen


Wäre das wirklich geschäftsfördernd?  :gruebel:


----------



## DAY.DE (11 September 2005)

Ich kann das jetzt leider nicht mehr testen, aber so viel ich mich erinnern kann, hat das damals mit den 60 Freisekunden wirklich funktioniert. Ob das technisch bedingt war oder nicht weis ich nicht. Das kann nur GN/MP beantworten. Die Idee bei HP kostenlos zu schnuppern, finde ich nicht schlecht. 

Ich könnte mir vorstellen, daß es in naher Zukunft noch viele Zahlungs-Varianten des HP geben wird z.B. Maximalbeschränkung des ABOs auf 7 Tage bei 9,98 EUR/Tag, wobei man nur die ersten 24 Stunden die Möglichkeit haben kann das 7-Tage ABO zu stornieren. d.h. der User bezahlt entweder 9,98 EUR wenn er innerhalb der ersten 24 Stunden storniert oder max. 70 EUR für das ABO. Nach 7 Tagen wird das ABO automatisch storniert. Dann gibt es keine 300 EUR ABOs mehr - die in der Presse ja nicht sehr gut. Ich denke mir, das könnte ein Kompromiss für User und Projektbetreiber/Webmaster sein.

DAY


----------



## haudraufundschluss (11 September 2005)

DAY.DE schrieb:
			
		

> Die Idee bei HP kostenlos zu schnuppern, finde ich nicht schlecht.


Das geht aber meist nicht mit dem Geschäftsprinzip auf.


----------



## Anonymous (11 September 2005)

Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

> Anonymous schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hallo Aka Aka

ja ich habe genügend Belege, Schriftverkehr, etc. die dieses belegen können, das bei Anzeigen gelogen wurde das sich die Balken bogen. Es sind schließlich die Eltern gewesen, die die Anzeigen im Glauben an die Wahrheit der eigenen Kinder erstatteteten. Auch wurde hier aus dem Forum hatten sich wohl etliche Informationen geholt, denn man stiefelt ja nicht einfach los und erstattet eine Anzeige.
Der Kurioste war der, der behauptete nicht einmal im Internet gewesen zu sein. Das mit dem nichtselbsteingegebenen dreimaligen OK wurde ebenfalls oft genug geprüft von verschiedenen technischen Diensten der Kripo, in jedem Fall wurde die Unrichtigkeit klar gestellt. 
Ich habe (auch wenn die Kripo mich jedes Mal darauf hinwies) keine Gegenanzeige erstattet, obwohl dieses auch mein Recht gewesen wäre. Schließlich ist das eine Falschaussage gewesen und die ist strafbar.
Jedes Mal hatte das betroffene Kind/Jugendliche mehr Angst vor der Strafe der Eltern, als die Wahrheit zu sagen.

In der kompletten Dialerzeit haben sich natürlich Endnutzer beschwert, die zugegeben haben 3 Mal OK eingegeben zu haben. In der kompletten Zeit habe ich oft genug Kosten getragen, wo ich der Meinung war, das diese nicht gerechtfertigt sind. 

Ein Fall
Ein Mädchen (13) wählt sich für ingesamt für 400 € ein, der Vater schrieb mir einen Brief, nett und höflich, und hatte mir erklärt, das dieses Geld die Familie sehr hart treffen würde und das er nur die Hälfte davon tragen könnte, danach (ich habe mich da nie versteckt) habe ich dort angerufen und 3/4 der Kosten zurückerstattet, obwohl die Tochter jeden Tag auch den Content (sagte sie) genutzt hatte.
Danach erhielt ich einen sehr netten Brief mit gemaltem Bild und ein Satz darin war:  man sollte nicht alle in einen Topf schmeissen, sondern das diese doch nach dem Menschlichen entscheiden. Mein Bekanntenkreis ist überrascht darüber gewesen, denn es wurde eigentlich ganz erwartet.

Haben Dialerbetreiber/Bewerber Handypay miteingeschlossen ein Gewissen ?
Nein die meisten nicht, deshalb wird jeder Mist in den kostenpflichtigen Bereichen vermarktet. Es zählt nur das (schneller) Geld. Die Bewerber machen es dann erst richtig möglich.
Habe ich ein Gewissen ?
Ja , für mich denke ich schon das ich auch ein schlechtes Gewissen habe, denn eine 3 Minuten Einwahl für 30 € ..... halte und hielt ich immer für überteuert. Auch beim Handyabo, denn nur ein täglich aufs neue nutzbare Seite rechtfertigt ein Abo


Eine Qualitätskontrolle wäre angebracht, auch eine Art Schnuppertag/Stunde wie auch immer, aber ersteres wäre sinnvoller das die Abrechner sich vorher anschauen was sie da abrechnen.


----------



## DAY.DE (11 September 2005)

Sofern man mit dem Geschäftsprinzip nicht immense Umsatzeinbrüche hat und dadurch das ganze System transparenter wird, habe ich nichts dagegen diese Variante zu verwenden. 

DAY


----------



## DAY.DE (11 September 2005)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Eine Qualitätskontrolle wäre angebracht, auch eine Art Schnuppertag/Stunde wie auch immer, aber ersteres wäre sinnvoller das die Abrechner sich vorher anschauen was sie da abrechnen.



Das wird technisch gar nicht möglich sein, denn auch wenn der Abrechner sich bei der Projektanmeldung den Content ansieht, kann/wird sich der Content täglich ändern und der Abrechner kann unmöglich jeden Tag die Contens aller Projekte kontrollieren ob diese passen. Firstgate ist das auch egal wie der Content aussieht, und meiner Meinung nach sollte der Kunde z.B. mit einer kostenlosen Schnupperminute selbst entscheiden ob das Angebot gut ist oder nicht.

Außerdem bedeutet eine Qualitätskontrolle des Abrechner eine gewisse Arbeit für den Abrechner d.h. er muss dafür Leute einstellen die widerum auch dem Abrechner was kosten was zur Folge hat, daß der Abrechner mehr für seine Leistung verlangen muss, was widerum zur Folge hat, das der Projektbetreiber den Content wieder teurer verkaufen muss damit er das gleiche Geld bekommt. Schlussendlich muss das dann wieder der User bezahlen....

DAY


----------



## Reducal (11 September 2005)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Das mit dem nichtselbsteingegebenen dreimaligen OK wurde ebenfalls oft genug geprüft von verschiedenen technischen Diensten der Kripo, in jedem Fall wurde die Unrichtigkeit klar gestellt.


Darf ich fragen, wo das gewesen ist bzw. welche anscheinend hervorragend ausgestattete Behörde Dir den Freibrief attestierte?


----------



## Anonymous (11 September 2005)

*Schützt Kinder vor Abzockern*

Hallo Leute !

Ich verfolge die Beiträge hier mit grosser Aufmerksamkeit. Man schaue sich einmal an, wie einer der grössten "Freemail" Anbieter ( der mit den 3 Buchstaben ) , die Klingelton Abos einer Berliner Firma verkaufen ( Bereich Shopping ). 

Das nenne ich dreist ..... , angeblich bekommt der Nutzer einen Klingelton für 0,43 Cent, zumindestens augenscheinlich !

Was hat das mit diesem Thema zu tun !!! Nun, hier werden doch wohl vorzüglich Kinder und Jugendliche in die Abofalle tappen ( bei der geringen Preisauszeichnung ???? ), die dort auf dem Angebot für Verwirrung sorgt.

Meines Erachtens ist diese Verwirrung, ( der User ist im Glauben er bekommt einen Klingelton für 0,43 Cent genauso trickreich vom Portalbetreiber als Link gesetzt, wie der alte Spruch beim Dialer "kostenloses Zugangstoool " ). 

Und noch was Thema:

Grundsätzlich sollte man um das Handypayment seriös einzusetzen, alte Krankheiten von vornherein ausschließen. Beim Dialer war doch die Krankheit "der versteckte Kostenhinweiß" und Betreiber die einschlägig bekannt sind sich auf unerfahrende Kinder als Zielpublikum zu konzentrieren.

Es sollte vielleicht ersteinmal die Gruppe von diesem Payment ausgeschlossen werden, die auch schon beim Dialer immer in den obersten Schlagzeilen stand, ansonsten gebe ich dieser Zahlungsart keine lange Garantie bis die Gestaltung sich ändert.

Wäre ich ein Paymentbetreiber oder Abrechner, wäre es für mich von vorn herein klar, wer an diesem Payment nicht dran teilnehmen darf !!!


Schönen Sonntag


----------



## Anonymous (11 September 2005)

(solltest Du eigentlich wissen): Kriminalpolizei inkl. des technischen Dienstes der Kripo


Das ist kein Freibrief, sondern beruht auf Tatsachen, wo Jugendliche / Kinder bewust gelogen haben, um den Strafen der Eltern zu entgehen.


----------



## Anonymous (11 September 2005)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Ein Fall
> Ein Mädchen (13) wählt sich für ingesamt für 400 € ein, der Vater schrieb mir einen Brief, nett und höflich, und hatte mir erklärt, das dieses Geld die Familie sehr hart treffen würde und das er nur die Hälfte davon tragen könnte, danach (ich habe mich da nie versteckt) habe ich dort angerufen und 3/4 der Kosten zurückerstattet, obwohl die Tochter jeden Tag auch den Content (sagte sie) genutzt hatte.



*Zum wiederholten Male, Verträge mit Minderjährigen sind nicht wirksam.*


----------



## DAY.DE (11 September 2005)

ein Vater schrieb:
			
		

> *Zum wiederholten Male, Verträge mit Minderjährigen sind nicht wirksam.*



Und wie macht das Jamba, die schon seit Jahren Werbung im Fernsehen machen und ihre ABOs mit der Zielgruppe "JUGENDLICHE/MINDERJÄHRIGE" verkaufen ?
Sind dann alle Jamba ABOs nicht wirksam ?

DAY


----------



## Anonymous (11 September 2005)

Und auch zum widerholten Mal.
Mal ein Praxisbeispiel.

PS. mit freundlichem Dank an dvill


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (11 September 2005)

Zu dieser Frage jene Antwort. Thema verfehlt! Aber eines gilt generell, Entscheidungen und Ermittlungsschritte von Strafverfolgern werden nicht öffentlich diskutiert.


----------



## DAY.DE (11 September 2005)

Also so einfach kann das nun auch wieder nicht sein. Dann schließe ich 100 verschiedene ABOs übers Handy ab, verwende dieses dann ein Monat und sage dann es war mein minderjähriges Kind und muss nichts bezahlen.

Ein Handy ist heutzutage nicht nur mehr ein Gerät zum telefonieren sondern wird immer mehr zum allgemeinen Zahlungsmittel (z.B. bezahlen des Fahrscheines oder Parkgebühren) Eine Bankomatkarte oder eine Kreditkarte wird wohl kaum ein Minderjähriger bekommen, warum bekommt ein Jugendlicher dann ein Handy ?

DAY


----------



## Reducal (11 September 2005)

DAY.DE schrieb:
			
		

> ...warum bekommt ein Jugendlicher dann ein Handy ?





			
				DAY.DE schrieb:
			
		

> ...zum telefonieren...


...so wünschen es zumindest i. d. R. die Eltern und für alles was darüber hinaus geht, steht die Taschengeldregelung. Diese jedoch ist nicht unerschöpflich.


----------



## Anonymous (11 September 2005)

DAY.DE schrieb:
			
		

> Also so einfach kann das nun auch wieder nicht sein. Dann schließe ich 100 verschiedene ABOs übers Handy ab, verwende dieses dann ein Monat und sage dann es war mein minderjähriges Kind und muss nichts bezahlen.
> DAY



Das ist das Manko bei dem Handypayment, der Anbieter kann nicht belegen mit wem er einen Vertrag abgeschlossen hat.
Und selbst wenn er das belegen könnte, sagt das nichts über die Geschäftsfähigkeit des Vertragspartner aus.
Sehe es einfach als Geschäftsrisiko an.

.


----------



## shortpay (11 September 2005)

> Das ist das Manko bei dem Handypayment, der Anbieter kann nicht belegen mit wem er einen Vertrag abgeschlossen hat



Muss er das ?

Die einen sagen so .. die anderen so.

Vielleicht hilft ein Blick in die AGB's der Netztbetreiber, denen der Endkunde zugestimmt hat.


----------



## DAY.DE (11 September 2005)

Dann wäre es doch sinnvoll, wenn es schon möglich ist in Deutschland Handys zu kaufen ohne hinterlegen zu müssen wie alt man ist, daß man wenigstens eine allgemeine Liste führt wie alt der Inhaber des Handys ist (auch wenn diese Liste nur die Handynummer und das Geburtsdatum führt)

Die Liste müssten dann die Handybetreiber erstellen und für alle  Handybetreiber und Firmen wie Wapme, Midray, GN, MP zur Verfügung stellen. Durch das Geburtstagsdatum kann man dann ja sehr leicht erkennen ob der Handybenutzer minderjährig ist oder nicht und es gibt dann keine Streiterei mehr. 

Wenn hingegen ein Jugendlicher das Handy vom Vater nimmt, dann ist der Vater selbst schuld wenn er dem Kind das Handy "borgt" und dieser ABOs abschließt.

DAY


----------



## Aka-Aka (11 September 2005)

[off topic - bzw. Nebenschauplatz]


			
				Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Aka Aka
> ja ich habe genügend Belege, ...


Vielen Dank, das finde ich sehr interessant... 
hab ich hierhin verfrachtet:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=118271#118271


----------



## shortpay (11 September 2005)

Was hat das ganze mit Handypayment zu tun ?


----------



## Anonymous (11 September 2005)

shortpay schrieb:
			
		

> Muss er das ?


Nein muss er nicht. 
Sollte er allerdings seine Forderungen gerichtlich geltend machen wäre es sicherlich von Vorteil einen Vertragspartner zu benennen.   

Glaube aber nicht das Du  davon ausgehen darfst das der Vertragspartner identisch mit dem Anschlussinhaber Handy ist.


----------



## haudraufundschluss (11 September 2005)

DAY.DE schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn hingegen ein Jugendlicher das Handy vom Vater nimmt, dann ist der Vater selbst schuld wenn er dem Kind das Handy "borgt" und dieser ABOs abschließt.


Und genau das ist falsch.


----------



## Anonymous (11 September 2005)

DAY.DE schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn hingegen ein Jugendlicher das Handy vom Vater nimmt, dann ist der Vater selbst schuld wenn er dem Kind das Handy "borgt" und dieser ABOs abschließt.
> 
> DAY



Lieber Day,
für Dich wiederhole ich es gerne noch mal
*Zum wiederholten Male, Verträge mit Minderjährigen sind nicht wirksam.*


----------



## formerly-nown-as-gast (11 September 2005)

DAY.DE schrieb:
			
		

> Sofern man mit dem Geschäftsprinzip nicht immense Umsatzeinbrüche hat und dadurch das ganze System transparenter wird, habe ich nichts dagegen diese Variante zu verwenden.



Umsatzeinbussen werden nur diejenigen Anbieter haben, die "Schrott" anbieten!

Für alle anderen könnte sich daraus sogar ein Umsatz-Plus generieren...

mfg,
fnag


----------



## DAY.DE (11 September 2005)

ein Vater schrieb:
			
		

> DAY.DE schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




d.h. wenn ein Vater 1-Monat lang die verschiedensten Sex-Angebote über Handypayment benutzt und dann die Rechnung bekommt, braucht er nur zu sagen es hat sein 15-jähriger Junge gemacht und schon braucht er nichts zu bezahlen. - oder z.B. der Vater ruft seinen Freund in Australien an und sagt dann wenn er die Rechnung bekommt, daß sich sein einjähriges Kind mit dem Handy nur "gespielt" hat und wahllos irgendwelche Nummern eingetippt hat und muss deshalb die Rechnung bzw. das eine Gespräch nicht bezahlen.

ARMES DEUTSCHLAND - mich wundert überhaupt nicht mehr, wenn Eure Wirtschaft so am Ende ist...   

DAY


----------



## Wembley (11 September 2005)

DAY.DE schrieb:
			
		

> d.h. wenn ein Vater 1-Monat lang die verschiedensten Sex-Angebote über Handypayment benutzt und dann die Rechnung bekommt, braucht er nur zu sagen es hat sein 15-jähriger Junge gemacht und schon braucht er nichts zu bezahlen. - oder z.B. der Vater ruft seinen Freund in Australien an und sagt dann wenn er die Rechnung bekommt, daß sich sein einjähriges Kind mit dem Handy nur "gespielt" hat und wahllos irgendwelche Nummern eingetippt hat und muss deshalb die Rechnung bzw. das eine Gespräch nicht bezahlen.
> 
> ARMES DEUTSCHLAND - mich wundert überhaupt nicht mehr, wenn Eure Wirtschaft so am Ende ist...
> DAY



So einfach ist es auch wieder nicht. Wenn es hart auf hart kommt, werden sowohl Vater als Sohn als Zeugen befragt und da stellt sich dann schon heraus, was wirklich los war.

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## Anonymous (11 September 2005)

DAY.DE schrieb:
			
		

> ein Vater schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lieber Day,
Dich zwingt keiner deine Geschäfte über Handypay abzuwickeln. 
Auch zwingt Dich keiner Geschäfte mit uns Deutschen abzuschließen. 

.


----------



## DAY.DE (11 September 2005)

Und was spricht dagegen wenn der Vater und der Sohn lügen nur damit der Vater die 300 EUR Rechnung für seine Sexangebote die er per Handypayment bezahlt hat, nicht bezahlen muss ?  Der Vater gibt dem Sohn 30 EUR und der Sohn sagt, daß er das Angebot benutzt hat.

DAY


----------



## DAY.DE (11 September 2005)

ein Vater schrieb:
			
		

> Lieber Day,
> Dich zwingt keiner deine Geschäfte über Handypay abzuwickeln.
> Auch zwingt Dich keiner Geschäfte mit uns Deutschen abzuschließen.
> 
> .



Erstens wickle ich meine Privatgeschäfte (zumindest derzeit) sowieso nicht übers Handypayment ab und zweitens schließen die Deutschen nicht mit mir sondern mit den deutschen Paymentfirmen (GN,MP, Wapme, Midray) die Geschäfte ab (siehe AGBs)

DAY


----------



## formerly-nown-as-gast (11 September 2005)

DAY.DE schrieb:
			
		

> Und wie macht das Jamba, die schon seit Jahren Werbung im Fernsehen machen und ihre ABOs mit der Zielgruppe "JUGENDLICHE/MINDERJÄHRIGE" verkaufen ?
> Sind dann alle Jamba ABOs nicht wirksam ?



Jamba hat es noch nicht auf einen Rechtsstreit diesbezüglich ankommen lassen, erstattet lieber freizügig die Kosten im Beschwerdefall.

Was damit jetzt nicht heissen soll, dass ich das in Ordnung finde!

Aber:

Jamba erwähnt zumindest mal Kosten, die Entstehen, wenn auch m.E. nicht deutlich genug (ABO und Folgekosten).

Trotz der Einblendung "ab 18 Jahren" im Spot ist Jamba immernoch sehr kulant, weicht vielleicht hier immernoch einem Grundsatzurteil aus.

Ein Jamba-Abo kostet nicht 300 € im Monat, sondern knapp 5€, was evtl. vielleicht möglicherweise durch ein Taschengeld abgedeckt würde...

Jamba weisst _VOR_ Abschluss des Vertrages in einer SMS daraufhin, dass es sich um ein Abo handelt und wer der Vertragspartner ist. Des weiteren ist dort auch die Möglichkeit der Kündigung beschrieben (war zumindest bei meinem letzten Test vor ein paar Tagen so).

Und nochmal: Ich will Jamba jetzt wirklich nicht zur Seriösität abstempeln, dazu fehlt es da doch noch an der einen oder anderen Ecke, aber die Informationen von Jamba sind momentan zig mal besser als die vom Handy-Abo via GN oder MP.

mfg,
fnag


----------



## News (11 September 2005)

DAY, du vergisst, dass in Deutschland eine *Altersverifikation* bei Sexangeboten nötig ist lt. Jugendschutzgesetz.
Also sollte der Junior, wenn der Anbieter denn die Vorschriften erfüllt, gar keine Chance auf den Zugriff haben (und der Vater ggf. keine Ausrede).


----------



## DAY.DE (11 September 2005)

OK, habe vergessen, daß es ja in Deutschland so strenge Richtlinien für Sexangebote gibt. Da sieht man wieder, daß ich so etwas noch nie benutzt habe sonst wüsste ich es   

Ersetze das Sexangebot mit einer Spieleseite. Es soll ja auch viele ältere Leute geben die gerne Onlinespiele (auch viele im Büro) spielen. Dafür wird es wohl keinen Alterscheck benötigen. 

DAY


----------



## Wembley (11 September 2005)

DAY.DE schrieb:
			
		

> Und was spricht dagegen wenn der Vater und der Sohn lügen nur damit der Vater die 300 EUR Rechnung für seine Sexangebote die er per Handypayment bezahlt hat, nicht bezahlen muss ?  Der Vater gibt dem Sohn 30 EUR und der Sohn sagt, daß er das Angebot benutzt hat.
> 
> DAY



Sehr realistisch ist diese Szenario nicht:

1) Wenn ein Vater Rechnungen von Sexangeboten nicht zahlen will, zieht er in der Regel wohl nicht seinen Sohn damit hinein, wenn der nichts damit zu tun hat.

2) Selbst wenn: Vater und Sohn müssten über viel Coolness und auch "Cleverness" verfügen, um das durchzuziehen. Auch das ist die Ausnahme. Es sei denn beide haben mit Gerichten und Polizei viel Erfahrung.   

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## DAY.DE (11 September 2005)

Wie gesagt, ersetze das Sexangebot mit einer Spieleseite - davon soll es ja auch genug geben die mit GN/MP Handypayment arbeiten   Onlinespieleseiten könnten Kinder als auch Eltern besuchen - es spricht als nichts dagegen daß ein Kind vor Gericht lügt und sagt daß es das Spieleportal benutzt hat  und nicht der Vater.

Es gibt genug Väter die die Kinder noch autoritär erziehen und wo die Kinder Angst vor dem Vater haben. Warum soll dann ein Vater das Kind nicht einschüchtern und sagen, wenn Du mir nicht hilfst, dann bekommst Du das nächste Jahr kein Taschengeld, wenn Du mir hilfst, bekommst Du 30 EUR ?

Außerdem ist das bei Jamba ganz was anderes. Dort muss man sich registrieren und bekommt dann etwas Gratis und danach das ABO aufs Auge gedrückt. Jamba hat direkte Verträge mit den Handybetreibern und hat somit alle Statistiken zur Verfügung um zu sehen wie oft ein User etwas benutzt hat.  Somit kann Jamba sehr wohl bei einem Streitfall entscheiden ob die das Geld zurückzahlen oder nicht.

Beim GN/MP Handypayment bekommt der Projektbetreiber/Webmaster ÜBERHAUPT KEINE Info um das für einen User es sich handelt. Man sieht nicht einmal die Handynummer und wann und wie oft der User das Angebot benutzt hat. Diese Infos haben nur Wapme/Midray und ggf. MP/GN zur Verfügung. Außerdem schließen die User laut AGBs die Verträge mit Midray/Wapme ab und nicht mit den Projektbetreibern. Wie soll nun ein Projektbetreiber überprüfen können ob das was der Reklamierende sagt auch stimmt ? Er kann es nicht überprüfen !

DAY


----------



## Wembley (11 September 2005)

DAY.DE schrieb:
			
		

> Es gibt genug Väter die die Kinder noch autoritär erziehen und wo die Kinder Angst vor dem Vater haben. Warum soll dann ein Vater das Kind nicht einschüchtern und sagen, wenn Du mir nicht hilfst, dann bekommst Du das nächste Jahr kein Taschengeld, wenn Du mir hilfst, bekommst Du 30 EUR ?
> 
> DAY



Nein, wie gesagt, so funktioniert das in den meisten Fällen nicht. Siehe Punkt 2 in meinem obigen Posting. Wenn das Kind wirklich so ein "Hascherl" ist, dann verplappert er sich in der Regel auch vor Gericht. Auf diese Tour würde sich wohl auch selten ein Vater einlassen.

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## Elvira (11 September 2005)

DAY.DE schrieb:
			
		

> Also so einfach kann das nun auch wieder nicht sein. Dann schließe ich 100 verschiedene ABOs übers Handy ab, verwende dieses dann ein Monat und sage dann es war mein minderjähriges Kind und muss nichts bezahlen.
> 
> Ein Handy ist heutzutage nicht nur mehr ein Gerät zum telefonieren sondern wird immer mehr zum allgemeinen Zahlungsmittel (z.B. bezahlen des Fahrscheines oder Parkgebühren) Eine Bankomatkarte oder eine Kreditkarte wird wohl kaum ein Minderjähriger bekommen, warum bekommt ein Jugendlicher dann ein Handy ?
> 
> DAY



1.) So einfach ist es ja auch nicht, das zeigt ja die Problematik in dieser Sache. Vielleicht könnte der Ein- oder Andere ja auf so eine blöde Idee kommen, aber genau *das* *wären* dann die *Einzelfälle*!
Außerdem glaube ich nicht, dass man täglich für 9,98 EUR zum Beispiel einen IQ-Test machen möchte. Was für einen Sinn hätte das?

2.) Ja das Handy ist nicht mehr das was es eigendlich sein sollte - ein Telefon. Dennoch kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, dass jemand für 300,- EUR im Monat Fahrscheine kauft (Monatsmarke ist billiger!!!) oder über diesen Betrag etwa ein Abo für Parkgebühren abschließt! Sehrwohl bekommen 16jährige *mit Zustimmung der Eltern* eine EC-Karte für ihr eigenes Konto und *das kann man vor Überziehung schützen!!!* Und zum guten Schluß: Jugendliche bekommen deshalb ein Handy, weil es in der heutigen "interessiert mich nicht, ich schau lieber weg-Zeit" ein gewisses Maß an Sicheheit für Eltern und Kinder darstellt und ich für mein Kind zu jeder Zeit erreichbar bin!!!

Gruß
Elvira


----------



## DAY.DE (11 September 2005)

Das ist dann aber schon komisch, daß Jugendliche (16 jährige) in Deutschland eine EC-Karte bekommen und quasi ALLES bis zum Limit kaufen können, aber wenn der gleiche 16-jährige übers Handy ein ABO abschließt, dann ist das nicht gültig.

Also irgendwo verstehe ich da was nicht so ganz  :roll: 

Wenn dieser Jugendliche über Amazon was kauft und das dann über Einzug kauft dann ist das OK, wenn er das übers Handy kaufen würde, dann ist das nicht gültig ?

DAY


----------



## haudraufundschluss (11 September 2005)

DAY.DE schrieb:
			
		

> Also irgendwo verstehe ich da was nicht so ganz  :roll:


Ja, da hast Du was falsch verstanden.


----------



## DAY.DE (11 September 2005)

haudraufundschluss schrieb:
			
		

> DAY.DE schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Na dann klär mich auf !

DAY


----------



## haudraufundschluss (11 September 2005)

Amazon ist ein schlechtes Beispiel, weil da a) mit Waren gehandelt wird und b) dort nicht versucht wird, das Fernabsatzrecht zu umgehen.


----------



## Elvira (11 September 2005)

DAY.DE schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist dann aber schon komisch, daß Jugendliche (16 jährige) in Deutschland eine EC-Karte bekommen und quasi ALLES bis zum Limit kaufen können, aber wenn der gleiche 16-jährige übers Handy ein ABO abschließt, dann ist das nicht gültig.
> 
> Also irgendwo verstehe ich da was nicht so ganz  :roll:
> 
> ...



Die EC-Karte meiner Tochter beinhaltet eben diesen Taschengeldparagraphen - einen bestimmten Betrag zur freien Verfügung! Mehr könnte sie damit nicht ausgeben. 
Ein Einkauf bei seriösen Anbietern wie Amazon, ist meines Wissens für Kinder und Jugendliche nicht über Bank-Einzug möglich, sonder bedarf der schriftlichen Zustimmung der Eltern! 

Elvira


----------



## Der Jurist (11 September 2005)

DAY.DE schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist dann aber schon komisch, daß Jugendliche (16 jährige) in Deutschland eine EC-Karte bekommen und quasi ALLES bis zum Limit kaufen können, aber wenn der gleiche 16-jährige übers Handy ein ABO abschließt, dann ist das nicht gültig.
> 
> Also irgendwo verstehe ich da was nicht so ganz  :roll:
> 
> ...



Es wird zwar nicht viel nützen, aber versuchen will ich es gerne:

Das  Zauberwort heißt erstens eigene Mittel. 
Zweiten macht Eure Preise so deutlich wie Amazon und wir haben schon ein Großteil des Problems gelöst.
Drittens bei Amazon muss man einmal bezahlen und nicht die wiederholte Bezahlung durch Kündigung stoppen.
Ach ja, bei Amazon kriegt der Kerl tatsächlich eine geldwerte Gegenleistung.


----------



## Reducal (11 September 2005)

DAY.DE schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist dann aber schon komisch, daß Jugendliche (16 jährige) in Deutschland eine EC-Karte bekommen ...


Auch dieses Beispiel hinkt mEn. Solche EC-Karten (Bankkarten die nur an den Automaten der ausgebenden Bank funktionieren) haben keinen Dispo und sind gratis für die Neukontonutzer, um sie an den Geldverkehr zu gewöhnen.


----------



## Elvira (11 September 2005)

Der Jurist schrieb:
			
		

> DAY.DE schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Genau so ist es!


----------



## Wembley (11 September 2005)

Der Jurist schrieb:
			
		

> Zweiten macht Eure Preise so deutlich wie Amazon und wir haben schon ein Großteil des Problems gelöst.



Und genau das ist in den meisten Fällen der springende Punkt. Der klare Hinweis auf ein Abo käme hier noch hinzu, aber das versteht sich ohnehin von selbst. Im Grunde genommen ganz einfach. Aber die Umsätze sind dann wohl im 3. Untergeschoss.

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## Anonymous (11 September 2005)

ein Vater schrieb:
			
		

> DAY.DE schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dann ist also auch der allgemeine Handyvertrag nicht wirksam? Der Prepaidkartenkauf auch nicht? Wow. Da tun sich ja Abgründe auf.

LG Andreas


----------



## shortpay (11 September 2005)

Ich empfehle jedem einmal in die AGB's seines jeweiligen Netzbetreibers zu schauen, die er schriftlich bestätigt hat als er einen Handyvertrag abgeschlossen hat.

Ich will da mal ein Beispiel bringen.
Wir hatten vor ca. 2 Jahren einen "Verbalerotiker" als Kunden.
Dieser viel erst auf, als er ca. 1300 Euro auf seiner Handyrechnung hatte.
Die Historie dieses Kunden zeigte, dass er sich jemand einen Klingelton bestellt hatte. Irgendwas aus den Charts.
Abends - gegen 23:00 Uhr begann dann die "Steck mir was in die Körperöffnungen - Herrin" SMS Chat Nummer.
Unser Warnsystem ging an - wir überprüften die Handynummer  indem wir die Mailbox des Kundden anriefen.
Dort hörten wir die Stimme eines Mädchens.
Nach sofortiger Rückfrage beim Netzbetreiber stellte sich heraus, dass das Handy auf den GF einer GmbH registriert war.
Dort war man auch sehr entspannt, da dies wohl öfters vorkommt bei dieser Nummer.
Der GF dder GmbH hat nachweislich seiner Tochter das Handy überlassen. Diese hat sich einen Klingelton bestellt.
Abends hat Papa dann das Handy für heisse SMS Chats genutzt - und so 1300 Euro ausgegeben.
Die SMS Kommunikation ließ eindeutig auf den Vater schließen.
Wir haben den Kunden dann trotzdem gesperrt.
Die üblen Beschimpfungen , die wir dann noch erhielten haben wir dokumentiert.
Der Kunde hat problemlos seine Rechnung bezahlt.
Von solchen Beispielen habe ich endlos viele.
-----
Deshalb mal ein Tipp:
Nicht immer nur in SCHWARZ oder WEISS denken.


----------



## DAY.DE (11 September 2005)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Dann ist also auch der allgemeine Handyvertrag nicht wirksam? Der Prepaidkartenkauf auch nicht? Wow. Da tun sich ja Abgründe auf.
> 
> LG Andreas




Und was bedeutet dann:

Bürgerliches Gesetzbuch:
Buch 1 - Allgemeiner Teil (§§ 1 - 240) 
Abschnitt 3 - Rechtsgeschäfte (§§ 104 - 185) 
Titel 1 - Geschäftsfähigkeit (§§ 104 - 113) 

"§ 110
Bewirken der Leistung mit eigenen Mitteln

Ein von dem Minderjährigen ohne Zustimmung des gesetzlichen Vertreters geschlossener Vertrag gilt als von Anfang an wirksam, wenn der Minderjährige die vertragsmäßige Leistung mit Mitteln bewirkt, die ihm zu diesem Zweck oder zu freier Verfügung von dem Vertreter oder mit dessen Zustimmung von einem Dritten überlassen worden sind." 


Heißt doch nach meiner Ansicht: Wenn die Eltern den Kindern ein Handy gaben und dieser ein ABO per Handy abschließt, dann ist der geschlossene Vertrag wirksam.

DAY


----------



## haudraufundschluss (11 September 2005)

shortpay schrieb:
			
		

> Ich empfehle...Nicht immer nur in SCHWARZ oder WEISS denken.


Was hat das mit Handypayment zu tun?


----------



## Falk (11 September 2005)

shortpay schrieb:
			
		

> Dieser viel erst auf, als er ca. 1300 Euro auf seiner Handyrechnung hatte.



Sowas kann der Einsatz von EDV verhindern (Sofern das gewollt ist).

Falk
(Ja, ich weiß, daß es Typen gibt, die trotz Warnung nach jeweils 50 Euro für hunderte Euros7Monat "chatten".)


----------



## sascha (11 September 2005)

> "§ 110
> Bewirken der Leistung mit eigenen Mitteln
> 
> Ein von dem Minderjährigen ohne Zustimmung des gesetzlichen Vertreters geschlossener Vertrag gilt als von Anfang an wirksam, wenn der Minderjährige die vertragsmäßige Leistung mit Mitteln bewirkt, die ihm zu diesem Zweck oder zu freier Verfügung von dem Vertreter oder mit dessen Zustimmung von einem Dritten überlassen worden sind."
> ...



Ein Gericht würde wohl eher die Fragen stellen:

1. Wurde dem Kind das Handy zur Verfügung gestellt, um zu telefonieren - oder um damit ein Abo abzuschließen?

2. Heißt "freie Verfügung" bei einem Mobiltelefon auch, dass darin  telefonfremde Leistungen wie ein Internet-Abonnementvertrag eingeschlossen sind? Oder dürfen Eltern sagen: "Ich habe meinem Kind das Telefon zum telefonieren gegeben".

Ich bin - ganz wertfrei gemeint - echt gespannt, wie da die Entscheidung lauten würde. Eines Tages werden wir so ein Urteil ja mal bekommen...


----------



## Anonymous (11 September 2005)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> ein Vater schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OK, für den Andreas der es eigentlich wissen sollte wie es gemeint ist aber wohl meint als Kaufmann unwissend sein zu dürfen.
* Zum wiederholten Male, Verträge mit Minderjährigen sind nicht wirksam. Mit Ausnahme § 110 BGB*

Ein Vertrag mit einer 13 Jährigen über € 400.- wird mit Sicherheit nicht vom § 110 BGB gedeckt.


----------



## Captain Picard (11 September 2005)

sascha schrieb:
			
		

> Ein Gericht würde wohl eher die Fragen stellen:
> 
> 1. Wurde dem Kind das Handy zur Verfügung gestellt, um zu telefonieren - oder um damit ein Abo abzuschließen?
> 
> 2. Heißt "freie Verfügung" bei einem Mobiltelefon auch, dass darin  telefonfremde Leistungen wie ein Internet-Abonnementvertrag eingeschlossen sind? Oder dürfen Eltern sagen: "Ich habe meinem Kind das Telefon zum telefonieren gegeben".


Dies dürfte bei Prepaid wohl kaum fraglich sein, da dies in aller Regel eingesetzt wird, eine  Kostenkontrolle zu bewirken und dies von den Providern auch so beworben wird. Makaber ist es, dass ausgerechnet diese Kostenkontrolle duch das Abogeschäft konterkariert wird und  von der Providern auch noch dreisterweise kühl erklärt wird, an dieser Sachlage könnte nichts geändert werden.

cp


----------



## DAY.DE (11 September 2005)

Aja, jetzt gibt es schon eine Einschränkung mit dem § 110 BGB.

Die meisten Reklamationen werden aber mit Sicherheit diejenigen sein die 10-50 EUR zu bezahlen haben und das ist sehrwohl im Bereich des Taschengeldes für ein Kind.

DAY


----------



## drboe (11 September 2005)

shortpay schrieb:
			
		

> > Das ist das Manko bei dem Handypayment, der Anbieter kann nicht belegen mit wem er einen Vertrag abgeschlossen hat
> 
> 
> 
> Muss er das ?


Ja. Wer die Existenz eines gültigen Vertrages behauptet, der muss im Streit und wenn der andere bestreitet, dass der existiert, den Beweis dafür antreten. 



			
				shortpay schrieb:
			
		

> Die einen sagen so .. die anderen so.


Egal, wer die einen oder die anderen sind, es ändert sich nichts daran, dass behauptete Vertragsverhältnisse belegt werden müssen. U. a. muss man wissen, mit wem man einen Vertrag geschlossen hat. 



			
				shortpay schrieb:
			
		

> Vielleicht hilft ein Blick in die AGB's der Netztbetreiber, denen der Endkunde zugestimmt hat.


Bestimmt nicht. Es gelten die Gesetze der Bundesrepublik Deutschland. U. a.



			
				BGB schrieb:
			
		

> *§ 104 Geschäftsunfähigkeit*
> Geschäftsunfähig ist:
> 1.  wer nicht das siebente Lebensjahr vollendet hat,
> 2.  wer sich in einem die freie Willensbestimmung ausschließenden Zustand
> ...


Also, liebe Handypay-Abzocker, zieht euch warm an. Abos mit Minderjährigen als Vertragspartner dürften euch reihenweise um die Ohren fliegen, denn hier und anderswo wird man das sicher ausreichend publik machen.

M. Boettcher


----------



## drboe (11 September 2005)

DAY.DE schrieb:
			
		

> Und was bedeutet dann:
> 
> "§ 110
> Bewirken der Leistung mit eigenen Mitteln
> ...


Deine Ansicht ist glücklicher Weise völlig unerheblich. Der §110 des BGB ist nämlich der hier schon des öfteren erwähnte sogn. Taschengeldparagraph. Die Mittel, um die es hier geht, sind nicht das "Werkzeug" Mobiltelefon, sondern die "finanziellen Mittel" des Minderjährigen, die dieser zur freien Verfügung besitzt (vulgo das Taschengeld).

Kauft sich ein 13jähriger von seinem Taschengeld eine CD für 20 EUR, so ist dieser Kaufvertrag gemäß BGB §110 wirksam. Die Eltern müssen nicht ausdrücklich zustimmen. Dadurch sollen Massengeschäfte des täglichen Lebens praktikabler gestaltet werden. Aber die Geschäftsfähigkeit Minderjähriger wird dadurch in keiner Weise erweitert. Sie bleibt beschränkt und die Eltern müssen bei Verträgen *grundsätzlich immer* zustimmen, andernfalls sie schwebend unwirksam sind. In manchen Fällen reicht selbst diese Zustimmung nicht. Dann muß das Vormundschaftsgericht gefragt werden.

M. Boettcher


----------



## Anonymous (11 September 2005)

Lieber Day,
meine Tochter bekommt im Monat € 20.- Taschengeld und wenn Du meinst Du müsstest ihr dieses € 20.- abluchsen, nur zu. :respekt:


----------



## drboe (11 September 2005)

Kleiner Nachtrag:

http://www.vur-online.de/beitrag/78.html beschäftigt sich ausführlich mit dem Thema: 
*Der zivilrechtliche Verbraucherschutz vor überteuerten Service-Angeboten unter besonderer Berücksichtigung des Minderjährigenrechts*



> *III. Minderjährigenschutz (§§ 106 ff. BGB)*
> 
> Wie oben unter I. schon erwähnt, stellen Jugendliche und damit Minderjährige eine besondere Zielgruppe der genannten Serviceleistungen dar, was sich in der inhaltlichen Ausgestaltung der Programme und der Werbung und der Platzierung der letzteren in Jugendzeitschriften und in Werbepausen zwischen Jugendsendungen im Fernsehprogramm zu erkennen gibt. Bestellt nun ein Minderjähriger in der erwähnten Weise per Kurznachricht eine der genannten Serviceleistungen, so begründet diese Willenserklärung aufgrund der entstehenden Vergütungspflicht eine für den Minderjährigen nicht lediglich rechtlich vorteilhafte Verpflichtung. Folglich ist die Wirksamkeit dieser Willenserklärung gem. § 106, 107 BGB von der Einwilligung des gesetzlichen Vertreters abhängig. Ob eine solche Einwilligung des gesetzlichen Vertreters vorliegt, ist nach der Nutzungsform des Mobiltelefons zu unterscheiden:
> 
> ...


Bei der Gelegenheit ist dann auch das Gerücht erledigt, Minderjährige könnten kein Prepaid Handy erwerben. Der Fall, dass die Kinder über 16 aber unter 18 sind, liegt in meinem Fall vor.

M. Boettcher


----------



## Anonymous (11 September 2005)

ein Vater schrieb:
			
		

> Anonymous schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Über 9.99 Euro aber garantiert schon.

LG Andreas


----------



## drboe (11 September 2005)

> Anonymous schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ein Abo ist grundsätzlich von der Zustimmung der Eltern abhängig. Selbst dann, wenn täglich nur 1 ct. kassiert würde. Angenommen, Du würdest diese Deine Auffassung konsequent vertreten und Forderungen nach Rückzahlung bei Minderjährigen verweigern, was m. E. ziemlich dumm wäre, so wird es über kurz oder lang zu entsprechenden Prozessen kommen. Dann kannst Du

a) kostenpflichtig etwas für das Leben lernen
b) Deinen Anwalt feuern, der Dir das nicht erspart hat

M. Boettcher


----------



## Anonymous (11 September 2005)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> ein Vater schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Lieber Andreas, 
wenn Du es als dein Geschäftsmodell betrachtest Minderjährigen fragwürdige Abo´s zu verkaufen gilt auch Dir  :respekt: 

PS.
Weißt Du was ich auch nicht mag. Leute die den alten Damen die Handtasche rauben und Leute  die Blumen vom Friedhof stehlen.


----------



## DAY.DE (11 September 2005)

Gehen wir einmal theoretisch davon aus, daß man das Geld zurückzahlen muss. WER muss nun das Geld zurückzahlen ?

1. Der Handybetreiber (T-Mobile. e-Plus, etc.)
2. Der technische Bereitsteller des ABOs z.B. WapMe oder Midray (mit denen auch laut AGBs ein Vertrag hergestellt wurde)
3. Der HP-Anbieter (MP, GN) (steht im Impressums der HP-Software)
4. Der Projektbetreiber der den Content kostenpflichtig anbieten möchte und GN/MP beauftragt.
5. Der Webmaster - der bis zu 90% des Umsatzes vom Projektbetreiber erhält.
6. Das Finanzamt (die ja auch ordentlich kassieren)


Wer muss nun zurückzahlen - alle, einer oder eine Kombination ? Ihren Anteil bekommen alle - auch das Finanzamt wenn ein ABO abgeschlossen wurde.

DAY


----------



## Anonymous (11 September 2005)

Die Kaufkraft der deutschen Jugendlichen, auch Geldmittelpotenzial genannt, wird errenet aus Taschengeld, Nebenjobs, Sparguthaben und anderen Geldaufwendungen. Laut KVA steigen diese in kontinuierlich an im Jahr 2003 Der Durchschnitt bekommt unter dem Altersaspekt der 6-19 Jährigen 1811 € im Jahr (150 € und ein paar Zerquetschte im Monat). Das sind Zahlen aus 2003, durchschnittlich steigt der Index um 24 % innerhalb von 2 Jahren. ...... hier weiter lesen wen es interressiert: http://www.infodienst-schuldnerberatung.de/forum/diplomarbeithandy.pdf


Meiner Erachtens sehr interressant


----------



## Rex Cramer (11 September 2005)

:vlol: 

Deine Buchführung würde ich gerne mal sehen, DAY. Wann hattest Du die letzte Steuerprüfung? Liefern die Ösis Dich dann aus, wenn´s so weit ist?

Aber mal vom Nebenkriegsschauplatz zurück zum Taschengeldparagraphen...


----------



## DAY.DE (11 September 2005)

Was ist an der Aufstellung falsch ?  So ist der Ablauf vom HP eben.
Um die steuerlichen Angelegenheiten kümmert sich mein Steuerberater.

DAY


----------



## dotshead (11 September 2005)

@day

Mal ne andere Frage: Warum müsst ihr immer gleich Abos verkaufen? Warum kein on Demand-Payment? 

Ihr könntet doch pro Klingelton/Logo/Malvorlage/......(hier weitere Dienstleistungen einsetzen).., abrechnen? Sagen wir 2 €/Dienstleistung. Worin liegt das Problem?
Ich denke ihr hättet weniger Schwierigkeiten  mit dem Taschengeldparagrafen.


----------



## DAY.DE (11 September 2005)

Mit einer gewissen Deckelung des ABOs d.h. max 7 Tage ABO, danach automatische Kündigung hätte mal vermutlich auch kein Probleme mehr. Leider wird so ein 7-Tages-ABO bis jetzt nicht von MP/GN angeboten, dann könnten max. 70 EUR an Kosten entstehen und nicht wie jetzt max. 300 EUR/Monat.

DAY


----------



## drboe (11 September 2005)

DAY.DE schrieb:
			
		

> Gehen wir einmal theoretisch davon aus, daß man das Geld zurückzahlen muss. WER muss nun das Geld zurückzahlen ?


Geh lieber *ganz praktisch* davon aus, dass, wer immer behauptet einen Abonnementsvertrag mit einem minderjährigen Mobilfunknutzer geschlossen zu haben und auf der Basis dieses schwebend unwirksamen Vertrages Forderungen bei Dritten gestellt hat, die dieser Dritte schon beglichen hat, einer Rückabwicklung gefaßt entgegen sehen sollte. Wie das praktisch abläuft, wer daran beteiligt ist und welche wechselseitigen Beziehungen jeweils eine Rolle spielen, ist für die betroffenen minderjährigen Mobilfunknutzer völlig unerheblich. Das und die Folgen zu klären beschäftigt/beschäftigen der/die Anbieter sicher Steuerberater und Anwälte. Das ist ja das Schöne an diesem Modell, dass die Nutzer des Modells sich wahnsinnig reich rechnen und sehr tief fallen können.  Jedenfalls wird kein einziger der diversen Verträge, die in den AGB der sogn. "Payment-Anbieter" behauptet werden, von einem minderjährigen Mobilfunknutzer geschlossen, wenn die Einwilligung der Eltern fehlt. Und diese beizubringen wird regelmäßig nicht gelingen. 

Die Diskussionen hier werden hoffentlich dazu beitragen, dass die Rechnungen für die freche Abzocke immer öfter präsentiert werden. 

M. Boettcher


----------



## Rex Cramer (11 September 2005)

drboe schrieb:
			
		

> Jedenfalls wird kein einziger der diversen Verträge, die in den AGB der sogn. "Payment-Anbieter" behauptet werden, von einem minderjährigen Mobilfunknutzer geschlossen, wenn die Einwilligung der Eltern fehlt.


Ach, so ganz stimmt das ja auch nicht. Immerhin ist klar: Es geht um mehr als einen Vertrag. Und Verträge zu ihrem lediglich rechtlichen Vorteil dürfen Minderjährige ja schließen. Der Contentanbieter liefert den Content und dieser Vertrag dürfte dann wohl gültig sein. Man schaue sich einfach mal die eigenen AGB an...


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (11 September 2005)

DAY.DE schrieb:
			
		

> Leider wird so ein 7-Tages-ABO bis jetzt nicht von MP/GN angeboten.


Bist Du Dir da sicher? Siehe Anlage, obgleich das Wochenabo sich nach 7 Tagen erneuert, wenn es nicht rechtzeitig gekündigt wird. Macht aber trotzdem (nur) max. 40 Euronen im Monat.


----------



## Teleton (11 September 2005)

Bei der ganzen Diskussion um den Taschengeldparagraphen geht hier was schief.
Nach §110 BGB gilt ein ohne Einwilligung des Erziehungsberechtigten geschlossener Vertrag als von Anfang an wirksam wenn die Leistung aus eigenen Mitteln des Minderjährigen *bewirkt*wurde.

"Bewirken" heisst nach jahrzehnte alter, fast einhelligen Meinung "Erfüllung herbeiführen" also sofort bezahlen, Geld auf die Kralle. Keine Form von der Verpflichtung für die Zukunft egal über welchen Betrag ist von §110 BGB gedeckt.

Verträge mit Minderjährigen sind daher ohne Genehmigung oder Einwilligung tatsächlich (schwebend) unwirksam.
Die einzige Frage ist, ob in Fällen in denen dem Mdj. ein Vertragshandy zur Verfügung gestellt wurde der Erwachsene aus den Grundsätzen der Duldungs oder Anscheinsvollmacht haftet oder nicht.


----------



## DAY.DE (11 September 2005)

Ich meine kein Wochenabo sondern ein Tagesabo das 7 Tage läuft und sich dann automatisch nach 7 Tagen beendet.

DAY


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (11 September 2005)

DAY.DE schrieb:
			
		

> Ich meine kein Wochenabo sondern ein Tagesabo das 7 Tage läuft und sich dann automatisch nach 7 Tagen beendet.


D. h., Du willst 70 € abräumen und dann ungeniert den Vertrag einschlafen lassen - prima Idee! Frage doch mal Mr. Shortpay, was der davon hält und stell Dich hier nicht so an, als wüsstest Du von nichts!


----------



## DAY.DE (11 September 2005)

Wohl schlecht geschlafen   

Was geht mich Shortpay an, mein Ansprechpartner ist GN und MP und so viel ich weiß, gibt es so was (noch) nicht. Was spricht dagegen nach 7 Tagen automatisch zu kündigen ?  Sind Dir 300 EUR/Monat lieber als max. 70 EUR ? 

DAY


----------



## Wembley (11 September 2005)

DAY.DE schrieb:
			
		

> Was geht mich Shortpay an, mein Ansprechpartner ist GN und MP



?????

Seit wann haben shortpay und GN nix mehr miteinander zu tun???

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## DAY.DE (11 September 2005)

Ich habe nie behauptet das Shortpay/Wapme und GN nichts miteinander zu tun haben. Ich verwende von GN das Bezahlsystem "Handypayment", welche Unterlieferanten GN nimmt interessiert mich nicht. Theoretisch könnte GN morgen auch Midray nehmen, deswegen bleibt GN auch mein Ansprechpartner fürs Handypayment und nicht Wapme oder Midray.

DAY


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (11 September 2005)

Lass´ mal Wembley, der will uns nur verschaukeln. Womöglich telefoniert er sogar gerade mit seinem Geschäftspartner, da auf Dein Reply sogleich keine Bemerkung kam.


----------



## DAY.DE (11 September 2005)

Rüdiger Kunz schrieb:
			
		

> Lass´ mal Wembley, der will uns nur verschaukeln. Womöglich telefoniert er sogar gerade mit seinem Geschäftspartner, da auf Dein Reply sogleich keine Bemerkung kam.



Meinst Du ich habe nichts besseres zu tun um den ganzen Tag hier im Forum zu sein ?  Weder Shortpay/Wapme noch Midray sind meine Geschäftspartner.

Wenn das jemand glaubt dann soll er sich etwas besser erkundigen wie das Handypayment wirklich abläuft oder sich mal bei GN oder MP erkundigen.

DAY


----------



## dvill (11 September 2005)

shortpay schrieb:
			
		

> Wir hatten vor ca. 2 Jahren einen "Verbalerotiker" als Kunden.
> Dieser viel erst auf, als er ca. 1300 Euro auf seiner Handyrechnung hatte.
> 
> [...]
> ...


Auf welcher Grundlage geben Netzbetreiber persönliche Daten ihrer Kunden heraus, wenn sie die Rechnungen, die sie erzeugen, problemlos zahlen?

Hat der GF der GmbH diesen Umgang mit seinen persönlichen Daten zuvor erlaubt?

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Wembley (11 September 2005)

DAY.DE schrieb:
			
		

> Weder Shortpay/Wapme noch Midray sind meine Geschäftspartner.
> DAY



Na, das ist interessant. Dann sollte man doch den Handy-Providern vorschlagen, kein Geld für deine Projekte einzukassieren, da du ja angeblich kein Geschäftspartner von Shortpay/Wapme und Midray bist. Denn an wen soll das Geld dann gehen, wenn kein Geschäftspartner da ist?

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## Bomi (12 September 2005)

DAY.DE schrieb:
			
		

> Und was spricht dagegen wenn der Vater und der Sohn lügen nur damit der Vater die 300 EUR Rechnung für seine Sexangebote die er per Handypayment bezahlt hat, nicht bezahlen muss ?  Der Vater gibt dem Sohn 30 EUR und der Sohn sagt, daß er das Angebot benutzt hat.


Vor Gericht muss man doch immer die Wahrheit sagen - also werden sie schon ehrlich sein - zumindst genau so ehrlich, wie die Contect-Anbieter darauf hinweisen, dass es das von ihnen für 4,99/9,99 pro Tag angebotene Zeugs anderswo völlig kostenlos gibt :holy:


----------



## DAY.DE (12 September 2005)

Wembley schrieb:
			
		

> DAY.DE schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich bekomme mein Geld wie immer von MP und GN. Deren Unterlieferanten gehen mich nichts an. Genauso sind Plus, O2 etc.  Geschäftspartner von mir, die sind so viel ich weiß Geschäftspartner von Wapme/Midray.

Hier das HP-Schichtenmodell:

User
Mobilfunkbetreiber
Wapme/Midray
GN/MP
Projektbetreiber
Webmaster


DAY


----------



## drboe (12 September 2005)

Teleton schrieb:
			
		

> Die einzige Frage ist, ob in Fällen in denen dem Mdj. ein Vertragshandy zur Verfügung gestellt wurde der Erwachsene aus den Grundsätzen der Duldungs oder Anscheinsvollmacht haftet oder nicht.


Prepaid- und Vertrags-Handys müssen wohl tatsächlich unterschiedlich beurteilt werden. Siehe http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=118332#118332 bzw. da genannte Quelle für Details. M. E. nutzt die Mehrzahl der Jugendlichen Prepaid-Handys.

M. Boettcher


----------



## Teleton (12 September 2005)

Es ist wohl noch zu unterscheiden zwischen Prepaidverträgen auf den Namen des Minderjährigen und des Erziehungsberechtigten.
Normale Mobilfunkverträge mit Mdj. wird es wohl so gut wie keine geben.

Soweit der Verfasser des von Dir genannten Artikels bei Vertragshandys in der Hand von Mdj. ohne weiteres von einer Zahlungspflicht ausgeht halte ich das für fraglich. Bei normalen Telefongebühren hab ich keine Probleme. Alles was drüber hinausgeht ist m.E. von einer Duldungsvollmacht nicht gedeckt.
Was ist z.B. wenn im Rahmen einer Kaltaquise dem Jugendlichen ein Zeitungsabo angedreht wird? Haftet da der Mobilfunkvertragsinhaber? M.E. nein. Warum soll es anders sein wenn die Forderung aus dem Geschäft im Wege der Abtretung an den Mobilfunkanbieter abgetreten wird.


----------



## tuxedo (12 September 2005)

Im Zusammenhang zu diesem Thread-Thema sei auch auf das Buch *"Neues Lexikon der Rechtsirrtümer"* (von Dr. jur. Ralf Höcker, Ullstein,  Link) hingewiesen. Hier wird mit zahlreichen populären und juristischen Halbwahrheiten aufgeräumt, zum Teil auch mit Dingen aus dem Bereich der Haftungspflicht der Eltern gegenüber ihrer Kinder:

So z. B., dass das bekannte Baustellenschild "Eltern haften für Ihre Kinder" keine generelle juristische Verbindlichkeit darstellt. Aber auch bzgl. Handys und Bezahlung gibt es einen Artikel. Zitat aus dem Teaser: "Wussten Sie, (...) dass Eltern nicht zur Kasse gebeten werden dürfen, wenn ihr Sprössling sein überzogenes Konto oder seine Handyrechnung nicht mehr ausgleichen kann?"

Das könnte auch eine interessante Lektüre sein.

Gruß
Matthias


----------



## formerly-nown-as-gast (12 September 2005)

Hi Day,



			
				DAY.DE schrieb:
			
		

> Mit einer gewissen Deckelung des ABOs d.h. max 7 Tage ABO, danach automatische Kündigung hätte mal vermutlich auch kein Probleme mehr.
> (...)DAY



Du vergisst hier nur leider eine ganz entscheidende Geschichte:
Ein Abo, egal wie teuer oder billig, bedarf immer der Zustimmung eines Erziehungsberechtigten!

Da kannst Du auch gerne ein Abo a la Laufzeit von 7 Tagen zu 0,01€ pro Tag anbieten....

mfg,
fnag


----------



## Anonymous (12 September 2005)

*Zusammenfassung*

Artikel in der Süddeutsche Zeitung vom 08.02.05 



> Anders sieht das bei Abo-Verträgen aus, die das Kind längerfristig binden. „Bewirken“, wie es das Gesetz fordert, also bezahlen, kann das Kind in diesem Fall seine Verpflichtung nicht – „denn die Höhe der Kosten ist noch gar nicht absehbar; insbesondere nicht, ob der Jugendliche auch im nächsten Monat das bisherige Taschengeld zur Verfügung hat“, so Rechtsanwalt Vetter weiter. Somit könnten sich die Abo-Anbieter nicht auf den Taschengeld-Paragraphen stützen





> Umstritten ist aber unter Juristen noch, ob je nach Handy-Vertrag des Kindes die Eltern unter Umständen eine Art Blanko-Einwilligung für künftige Geschäfte ihres Sprösslings gegeben haben könnten.
> 
> „Bei einem Mobilfunkvertrag mit laufender Abrechnung haben sich die Eltern grundsätzlich verpflichtet, die daraus resultierenden Kosten zu übernehmen. Das werten zumindest die Anbieter als Einwilligung auch für Sonderdienste“, sagt der Kölner Rechtsanwalt Eckhart Baum.
> 
> Klarer sei die Rechtslage bei Prepaid-Verträgen (Vorauskasse), da deren Grundcharakter einer Abo-Verpflichtung zuwiderlaufe. Baum: „Verweigerndie Eltern bei Prepaid-Handys das Okay für Abo-Dienste, spricht alles für einen Erstattungsanspruch



http://www.sueddeutsche.de/wirtschaft/artikel/420/47373/print.html


----------



## Captain Picard (12 September 2005)

*Re: Zusammenfassung*



> „Bei einem Mobilfunkvertrag mit laufender Abrechnung haben sich die Eltern grundsätzlich verpflichtet, die daraus resultierenden Kosten zu übernehmen. Das werten zumindest die Anbieter als Einwilligung auch für Sonderdienste“, sagt der Kölner Rechtsanwalt E. B.


Wer ist dieser selbsternannte Mobilfunk-Zahlungs Rechtsexperte? Außer diesem Artikel 
in der SDZ findet  sich nichts an erhellendem  im WWW 

cp

PS: Im Telefonbuch steht er zumindest....


----------



## Anonymous (12 September 2005)

> Anders sieht das bei Abo-Verträgen aus, die das Kind längerfristig binden


längerfristig ja, aber sind 7 Tage langfristig ?


----------



## Anonymous (12 September 2005)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> längerfristig ja, aber sind 7 Tage langfristig ?


jetzt geht die Feilscherei  los, das werden Gerichte entscheiden ....


----------



## formerly-nown-as-gast (12 September 2005)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> > Anders sieht das bei Abo-Verträgen aus, die das Kind längerfristig binden
> 
> 
> längerfristig ja, aber sind 7 Tage langfristig ?


Na, das hatten wir doch mittlerweile zur Genüge, oder?

Nochmal für Dich: Abos bedürfen bei einem minderjährigen Vertragspartner immer der Zustimmung eines Erziehungsberechtigten!


----------



## tuxedo (12 September 2005)

Bevor jetzt hier herumgefeilscht wird, würde mich nach wie vor interessieren, welcher Content es erfordert, dass er in Abo-Form abgerechnet werden muss. Etwa Hausaufgaben, Gedichte, Routenplaner, Geburtstagstipps, etc.?

Gruß
Matthias

P.S.:
Und dann bleibt immer noch die Aufforderung auch nur ein Beispiel zu benennen, wo der in der Website enthaltene Content tatsächlich so viel Wert ist, wie er durch das Abo an Kosten erzeugen (würde).


----------



## Captain Picard (12 September 2005)

tuxedo schrieb:
			
		

> Bevor jetzt hier herumgefeilscht wird, würde mich nach wie vor interessieren, welcher Content es erfordert, dass er in Abo-Form abgerechnet werden muss.


Der Content nicht , sondern der Zuwachs auf die  Konten  der "Contentanbieter"
Es sagt doch alles, dass es sich um genau dieselben Seiten seit dem 17.6 handelt 
 (unter anderem die des   Herrn DAY),  die vorher per Dropchargedialer  knapp 30  Euro verlangt haben.

Anders kommt man nicht auf die Marge, mit Content hat das nichts zu tun 

cp


----------



## tuxedo (12 September 2005)

Jo. Das sehe ich genau so. Und ich würde sogar so formulieren:

Wieder ein Mal wird versucht ein Bezahlsystem zu etablieren, das es durch seine für den Endkunden ungünstigen Bedingungen ermöglicht, weitestgehend wert- und/oder belangloses Material teuer zu verkaufen.

Gruß
Matthias


----------



## drboe (12 September 2005)

tuxedo schrieb:
			
		

> Wieder ein Mal wird versucht ein Bezahlsystem zu etablieren, das es durch seine für den Endkunden ungünstigen Bedingungen ermöglicht, weitestgehend wert- und/oder belangloses Material teuer zu verkaufen.


Man kann sich gelegentlich natürlich fragen, was eher da war: die Henne oder das Ei. Obwohl ich mit den mir zur Verfügung stehenden Möglichkeiten Zahlungen zu tätigen zufrieden bin, habe ich nichts gegen neue Verfahren. Es ist m. E. aber festzustellen, dass es eine umfängliche Reihe zwielichtiger und skrupeloser Geschäftemacher gibt, die so gut wie jede Alternative zu herkömmlichen Zahlungsmethoden zunächst auf die Eignung für ihr Abzockgeschäft prüfen, um es im Falle das dann so einsetzen, dass dessen Ruf in kurzer Zeit derart durchgreifend ruiniert ist, dass dessen weitere Verwendung eigentlich auszuschliessen ist. Das war bei den Dialern so, und das gleiche Schicksal wird m. E. "Handypay" erleiden. 

M. Boettcher


----------



## Captain Picard (12 September 2005)

tuxedo schrieb:
			
		

> Wieder ein Mal wird versucht ein Bezahlsystem zu etablieren, das es durch seine für den Endkunden ungünstigen Bedingungen ermöglicht, weitestgehend wert- und/oder belangloses Material teuer zu verkaufen.


Das System gab´s im Prinzip ja schon vorher, bezeichnend ist doch, dass man es erst offensichtlich 
erst dann "in Betrieb" nahm, als die Dialerabzocke durch das Traueranzeigefenster 
de facto tot war, sonst hätte man ja wohl kaum das Bezahlungssystem gewechselt 


			
				drboe schrieb:
			
		

> Obwohl ich mit den mir zur Verfügung stehenden Möglichkeiten Zahlungen
> zu tätigen zufrieden bin, habe ich nichts gegen neue Verfahren.


hätte ich ja auch nicht, wenn der Zusammenhang zu  dem Zusammenbruch des Dialerabrechnungssystem 
so offensichlich wäre..

cp


----------



## Anonymous (12 September 2005)

Das Problem an der Sache an sich ist: Es sind momentan etwa 5 neue Paymentsysteme in der Vorbereitung. Sowohl über die Handyinfrastruktur als auch über Festnetz und ISP-Rechnung. 
Wie soll der Nutzer sich an System gewöhnen. Zumal das Bizz sich auch noch lustig macht:
h**p://www.richtig-lesen.de/

Gast


----------



## Captain Picard (12 September 2005)

zur Info , die URL  gehört zu   Headix 
einem der   Nutznießer von  Handypay 

cp


----------



## Wembley (12 September 2005)

Captain Picard schrieb:
			
		

> zur Info , die URL  gehört zu   Headix
> einem der   Nutznießer von  Handypay



Jener Typ, der selbst gröbere Probleme beim Verfassen von Kurzbeschreibungen hat.

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## tuxedo (12 September 2005)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> h**p://www.richtig-lesen.de/



Und wieder einmal schrammt die Szene am Problem vorbei - ob wegen tatsächlich vorhandener Unkenntnis oder vorgespielter Ignoranz sei mal dahin gestellt.

Das Problem ist in erster Linie nicht das Lesen, sondern vielmehr das, was gelesen werden soll/muss, überhaupt erst mal zu finden. Es ist sogar so, dass es noch nicht mal den Hinweis gibt, dass da irgendwo ein Preis steht, nachdem man Ausschau halten müsste.

Auf obiger Website ist der Preis netter Weise sogar rot umrahmt. Wenn das auf den echten Handypayment-Fenstern auch so wäre, nun es wäre zumindest mal ein Schritt in die richtige Richtung. Aber es ist immerhin ein Anfang in Richtung Selbsterkenntnis, wenn die Macher der Seite durch den Kasten eingestehen, dass der Preis tatsächlich schwer warzunehmen ist und im Fenster untergeht. 

Ansonsten zeigt die obige Seite wieder einmal, was für Leute hinter den Content- und Partnerseiten stecken, die Handypayment und früher auch Dialer verwenden bzw. verwendet haben, und sie zeigt mit welchen Leuten die Zahlungssystemanbieter zusammenarbeiten. Und dann wundern sich die Herrschaften, dass sie und das Zahlungssystem in der Presse schlecht wegkommen - aber vielleicht müssen die auch aus irgendwelchen Gründen einfach ihr Klischee zwanghaft erfüllen.

Gruß
Matthias


----------



## Anonymous (12 September 2005)

Fallen diese "Abos" über die Mobilfunkrechnung eigentlich unter die Rubrik "Kreditgeschäfte"?

http://www.hannover.ihk.de/xrechtsi/re_wirt/040303_50100_mi_minderjerl.htm


----------



## drboe (13 September 2005)

Teleton schrieb:
			
		

> Es ist wohl noch zu unterscheiden zwischen Prepaidverträgen auf den Namen des Minderjährigen und des Erziehungsberechtigten.
> Normale Mobilfunkverträge mit Mdj. wird es wohl so gut wie keine geben.


Davon gehe ich auch aus. Bei den Prepaid Verträgen gibt es aber noch eine Finesse. Die Mobilfunkbetreiber treten offenbar auch Forderungen ab, die sie gar nicht besitzen. Wenn auf dem Konto kein Guthaben ist, stößt die Forderung eines Anbieters zunächst ins Leere. Bucht der Nutzer nun Guthaben auf, so ist das sofort weg. M. E. ein Hinweis darauf, dass hier ein Kredit eingeräumt wurde. Ich frage mich, ob das zulässig ist. Laut Bedingungen der Vodafone für Prepaid gilt zudem u. a.:

- das Anwählen von VDF-Rufnummern mit weniger als 7 Ziffern nicht möglich (B 1.2)
- nicht anwählbar sind Nummern, bei denen vom Leistungserbringer, einem anderen Netzbetreiber oder sonstigen Dritten ein zusätzliches Entgelt berechnet wird. Die gilt entsprechend für eingehende Rufe. 

Anm.: diese an sich begrüssenswerte Regelung wird über die Preisliste u. U. teilweise ausgehebelt. Ein entsprechender Vermerk ist in den AGB enthalten. Demnach könnte man sich in trügerischer Sicherheit wiegen. Zudem hat VDF unter Punkt 14 der AGB Regelungen zum mobilen Bezahlen eingefügt, die für Minderjährige vermutlich gar nicht gültig sind, da sie einem (faktisch unbegrenzten) Kredit entsprechen. Ein solches Geschäft ist mit Minderjährigen selbst mit der Zustimmung der Eltern in der Regel nicht zu machen. Vielmehr müßte ein Vormundschaftsgericht einen entsprechend positiven Beschluss fassen. Einen solchen halte ich derzeit für recht unwahrscheinlich. Zwar kann man die Nutzung des mobilen Bezahlens jederzeit sperren lassen. Aber warum sollte ein Minderjähriger das tun, wenn es eh nicht gilt? Besser wäre es, wenn man sich für diesen Service gezielt anmelden müßte. Offenbar sind die Provisionen aus dem Inkasso für VDF so interessant, dass man es anders macht. Das wirft ein bezeichnendes Licht auf den Mobilfunker (und auf andere, die es ggf. ähnlich handhaben).



			
				Teleton schrieb:
			
		

> Soweit der Verfasser des von Dir genannten Artikels bei Vertragshandys in der Hand von Mdj. ohne weiteres von einer Zahlungspflicht ausgeht halte ich das für fraglich. Bei normalen Telefongebühren hab ich keine Probleme. Alles was drüber hinausgeht ist m.E. von einer Duldungsvollmacht nicht gedeckt.


Ich vermute zwar ähnliches, es könnte aber immerhin sein, dass, wie vom Verfaser geäußert, der Überlasser des Handys in der Haftung für die Nutzung bleibt. Dann zahlt eben nicht der Jugendliche, sondern (in der Regel) der Elternteil als Vertragspartner, auf den der Vertrag läuft. Bzw. man tritt mit der Forderung an ihn heran. Ob die Mobilfunker, Paymentfirmen und Anbieter gut beraten wären, es in den Fällen auf eine streitige Klärung vor Gericht ankommen zu lassen, kann man natürlich bezweifeln. Zuviel an dem Verfahren (Preisauszeichnung, AGB usw.) ist zweifelhaft. 

M. Boettcher


----------



## tuxedo (13 September 2005)

Sieh an, sieh an:
h**p://www.hausauf**be.de ist auf eine andere Zahlungsart umgestiegen und hat kein Handypayment mehr auf der Seite.

Bleiben die Fragen, ob die Seite nachwievor kaum Inhalte enthält, oder ob das inzwischen sogar eine andere Hausaufgabenseite ist, und ob Afendis sich der im TV gezeigten Inhaltslosigkeit der Seite bewusst ist...

Gruß
Matthias


----------



## Wembley (13 September 2005)

tuxedo schrieb:
			
		

> Sieh an, sieh an:
> h**p://www.hausauf**be.de ist auf eine andere Zahlungsart umgestiegen und hat kein Handypayment mehr auf der Seite.
> 
> Bleiben die Fragen, ob die Seite nachwievor kaum Inhalte enthält, oder ob das inzwischen sogar eine andere Hausaufgabenseite ist, und ob Afendis sich der im TV gezeigten Inhaltslosigkeit der Seite bewusst ist...
> ...



Hui, das hatten die schon mal, aber schien nicht ganz so gut zu laufen. Hätte eigentlich gedacht, dass diese Seite bei MP landet. Na ja, vielleicht später einmal, wenn sich die Wogen geglättet haben. Nur ist halt die Frage, wann das sein wird.

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## A John (13 September 2005)

tuxedo schrieb:
			
		

> Bleiben die Fragen, ob die Seite nachwievor kaum Inhalte enthält, oder ob das inzwischen sogar eine andere Hausaufgabenseite ist, und ob Afendis sich der im TV gezeigten Inhaltslosigkeit der Seite bewusst ist...


Eigentlich egal, denn: Die AGB sind wirklich interessant!
Neben dem Hinweis auf die automatische Verlängerung des Abos auf 1 Monat bei nicht- Kündigung des "Kurzabos", findet sich auch interessantes zu den Nutzungsrechten für die Hausaufgaben.
Eigentlich darf man damit so gut wie garnichts. U.A. auch nicht Dritten irgendwie zugänglich machen.
Der Schüler, der die gefundene Hausaufgabe verwendet und in der Schule abgibt, verhält sich demnach vertragswidrig. :roll: 

Gruß A. John


----------



## drboe (13 September 2005)

tuxedo schrieb:
			
		

> Sieh an, sieh an:
> h**p://www.hausauf**be.de ist auf eine andere Zahlungsart umgestiegen und hat kein Handypayment mehr auf der Seite.


Es gibt ...gabe.de und ....gabe*n*.de. Nur bei letzterer kommt ein Fenster, das wohl den Versuch darstellt, Kontodaten abzufischen. Der Versuch ist insofern lustig, als man solche Abbuchungen monatelang zurückbuchen lassen kann. Die Bedingungen sind wieder goldig formuliert. Man soll durch die wohl verleitet werden die Kündigung zu vergessen. In dem Fall werden nach drei Tagen knapp 30 EUR abgebucht.



			
				tuxedo schrieb:
			
		

> Bleiben die Fragen, ob die Seite nachwievor kaum Inhalte enthält, oder ob das inzwischen sogar eine andere Hausaufgabenseite ist, und ob Afendis sich der im TV gezeigten Inhaltslosigkeit der Seite bewusst ist...


Wenn man feststellt, dass das Angebot untauglich ist, dazu dürften die ersten 3 Tage ziemlich sicher reichen, sollte man unverzüglich kündigen. 

M. Boettcher


----------



## Wembley (13 September 2005)

Was diese berühmteste aller Hausaufgaben-Seiten betrifft, gibt es ja noch Dialer für Deutschland und PbC für Österreich. Es führen ja viele Wege nach Rom, nicht nur die Direkteingabe in der Adresszeile.

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## Eggschberde (13 September 2005)

tuxedo schrieb:
			
		

> Bleiben die Fragen, ob die Seite nachwievor kaum Inhalte enthält, oder ob das inzwischen sogar eine andere Hausaufgabenseite ist, und ob Afendis sich der im TV gezeigten Inhaltslosigkeit der Seite bewusst ist...


Nein. Einen Satz in Suchmaschine getippt gibt schnell das freie Original!


----------



## Wembley (14 September 2005)

Da es ja eine teilweise heiße Diskussion darüber gibt, ob von Kindern bestellte und per Mobilfunk abgerechnete Abos erlaubt sind, verweise ich auf unten stehenden Link. Nun, dies betrifft zwar Österreich und die rechtliche Situation ist mit der Deutschlands ja nicht immer vergleichbar, aber es gibt hier eindeutige Aussagen. Diesen Link sollten sich vor allem auch die Handypay-Anbieter, die sich gerade in Österreich breit machen, zu Gemüte führen:

http://help.orf.at/?story=2279

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## Anonymous (14 September 2005)

drboe schrieb:
			
		

> tuxedo schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wieso nur abphishen, die Daten werden praktisch in ein Lastschriftverfahren eingesetzt. Der Haken dabei ist jedoch, dass man sich mit allen möglichen Daten beim Afendis-Zahlsystem anmelden und dort auch fremde Bankdaten einsetzen kann. Alles was an Plausibilität geprüft wird ist die Übereinstimmung der Kontonummer zur BLZ bzw. die Echtheit der Domain in der angegebenen E-Mail-Adresse. Aus diesem Grund kam letzten Jahres auch das AG Ulm zu dem Schluss, dass es nichtmal eine Straftat sei, dort falsche Daten einzugeben und verwarf den Verdacht des "Fälschen beweiserheblicher Daten" i. V. m. "Computerbetrug" gem. dem StGB, da der Zahlungssystemanbieter (Afendis) eben wegen dem Fehlen einer hinreichenden Plausibilitätsprüfung es billigend in Kauf nimmt, dass sein Kunde (der Webmaster) um die Anbietervergütung geprellt werden kann.

Passend dazu gibt es hier auch irgendwo einen Thread, der sich bereits mit der Afendis und analog auch mit der NetDebit (IPPS) und Wire Card beschäftigt.


----------



## Anonymous (15 September 2005)

*O2 reagiert*

O2 reagiert! Habe gestern mit der Kundenhotline telefoniert. Das Problem ist bei denen sehr gut bekannt und nach kurzer Zeit bot mir die Kundenbetreuerin an, ich solle, sofern ich das noch nicht gemacht habe, die Rechnung abzüglich der Wapme-Gebühren bezahlen und mein Handy wird dann sofort wieder freigeschaltet.
Um die Angelegenheit mit Wapme möchten Sie sich jetzt selber kümmern.

Das sind doch mal positive Nachrichten. Bin nur gespannt obs auch klappt, denn bisher haben sie mein Handy noch nicht frei geschaltet


----------

